# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - September 2016



## editor (Sep 1, 2016)

Following on from August, say hello to the September Brixton thread!



> Averages for *London* in *September*. The *weather* starts to cool down in *London*, UK in *September*, when the autumn season is setting in. At this time of year, the average temperature is 16°C. As *September* progresses, the daily temperatures begin to decrease.



But is it autumn yet? Question of the day: exactly when does Autumn start in the UK?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 1, 2016)

'The weather starts to cool down'

I blame Thatcher.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2016)

Winter is coming


----------



## Angellic (Sep 1, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> 'The weather starts to cool down'
> 
> I blame Thatcher.



I blame BREXIT


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2016)

The refurbed Albert reopens tonight with locals/regulars party : 







Brixton’s Prince Albert pub reopens tonight after extensive, music-focussed refurb (Thurs 1st Sept)


----------



## pesh (Sep 1, 2016)

looks like a Pret, will there be jam jars?


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2016)

pesh said:


> looks like a Pret, will there be jam jars?


It's hard to avoid jam jars these days although I'll never drink from the things. I'm still working out what I think of the new look. I'm going to really miss putting on live bands and I'm not so keen on being stuck behind a proper DJ booth but maybe it'll grow on me. At least the pub resisted the pressure to turn into a gastropub, and so long as the beer prices remain cheaper than any other late bar around, it'll still get my custom. 
Real shame about the trees in the garden though.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2016)

This is great.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 1, 2016)

editor said:


> The refurbed Albert reopens tonight with locals/regulars party :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very few photos of the new Albert. Was that on purpose?


----------



## Sirena (Sep 1, 2016)

A friend wrote this....

"The New Moon in Virgo will occur at 09.03h GMT. As it will be the first of the month, you can invite wealth into your home by chucking a handful of change through the front door. As it is also an annular solar eclipse, you can attract a lover into your life by throwing a ring through the door as well. Or a bunch of rings, if you reckon you can cope.."


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Very few photos of the new Albert. Was that on purpose?


What a weird comment 

It was nowhere finished when I was there, so I figured people wouldn't be that interested in photos of assorted ladders, dustclothes and messy piles of cables. Besides, you can come down and find out for yourself tonight. Message me if you want to get on the list.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Sep 1, 2016)

editor said:


> The refurbed Albert reopens tonight with locals/regulars party :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks fucking hideous, sorry. And they've lost the stage??

Is this the brewery's doing?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Sep 1, 2016)

It reminds me of the Phoenix before and after refurb.

The Holiday Inn next door has more character.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> It reminds me of the Phoenix before and after refurb.
> 
> The Holiday Inn next door has more character.


Yes, right, sure it has.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Sep 1, 2016)

In that article it says 'music focused'. How is removing the stage focusing on music?


----------



## wurlycurly (Sep 1, 2016)

editor said:


> The refurbed Albert reopens tonight with locals/regulars party :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have they done any work on the garden, or are we still likely to be standing in two inches of water when it rains?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2016)

Are a lot of the foody places in Brixton Village shut on Mondays?


----------



## Maharani (Sep 1, 2016)

editor said:


> What a weird comment
> 
> It was nowhere finished when I was there, so I figured people wouldn't be that interested in photos of assorted ladders, dustclothes and messy piles of cables. Besides, you can come down and find out for yourself tonight. Message me if you want to get on the list.


Don't think it was weird at all.  If it was that weird you wouldn't have answered my question so thoroughly


----------



## Maharani (Sep 1, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> It reminds me of the Phoenix before and after refurb.
> 
> The Holiday Inn next door has more character.


Premier Inn.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Sep 1, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Premier Inn.



True. This is their bar anyway.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> True. This is their bar anyway.


Yeah, I bet they'll be playing punk and drum and bass loud through their big PA till 2am, with cheap booze. Oh, wait.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Have they done any work on the garden, or are we still likely to be standing in two inches of water when it rains?


The garden is now an ex-garden. The trees are gone and when I took a look the entire area had been cleared out, so I've no idea what's replacing it. I'll take photos tonight if you can't make it along.


----------



## pesh (Sep 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Yeah, I bet they'll be playing punk and drum and bass loud through their big PA till 2am, with cheap booze. Oh, wait.


i was just thinking the new PA looked a bit underwhelming, little plastic boxes up on the wall, but i did notice they'd stuck a pair by the front doors to make sure it can't be missed by everyone going past.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2016)

pesh said:


> i was just thinking the new PA looked a bit underwhelming, little plastic boxes up on the wall, but i did notice they'd stuck a pair by the front doors to make sure it can't be missed by everyone going past.


They were changing over the speakers when I was there, and at least they point at the dancefloor rather than 2 feet above everyone's heads. PAs can be a *lot* more compact these days but I'll reserve judgement on these until I hear the things in action. I'm not a fan of the new booth though. I like to be able to chat with drunk randoms while I'm playing rather then be sealed off.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 1, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> In that article it says 'music focused'. How is removing the stage focusing on music?


Knowing Greene King it might be "Muzak" (or even bring your own combine harvester)


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Knowing Greene King it might be "Muzak" (or even bring your own combine harvester)


Eee, it won't be muzak, thanks very much. Not if I have any say in it.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Eee, it won't be muzak, thanks very much. Not if I have any say in it.


One doesn't say "Eee" in Suffolk - more like "'Av you got a light boi?"


----------



## Rushy (Sep 1, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> True. This is their bar anyway.


 Is that the Albert or the premier inn?


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 1, 2016)

Lots of use of the word community.



> *London's wealthiest familes feel they are being 'pushed out of elite neighbourhoods'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




London's wealthiest familes feel they are being 'pushed out of elite neighbourhoods' - 08 - 2016 - News archive - News - News and media - Home


----------



## Manter (Sep 1, 2016)

Reports the immigration enforcement thugs are in Brixton Market. If you see them, this is what to do; Immigration checks: know your rights |

Remember you don't have to answer fishing questions.

Edit- remember knowing your rights and informing others of their rights gives you power- and it's legal no matter what the goons say


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2016)

Manter said:


> Reports the immigration enforcement thugs are in Brixton Market. If you see them, this is what to do; Immigration checks: know your rights |
> 
> Remember you don't have to answer fishing questions.
> 
> Edit- remember knowing your rights and informing others of their rights gives you power- and it's legal no matter what the goons say


There's also sniffer dogs at Brixton tube 

Police drug sniffer dogs in operation at Brixton station, Thurs 1st Sept


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2016)

An hour before:


----------



## T & P (Sep 1, 2016)

Bloody hell! 

Not very practical either, if you intend to carry deadly weapons about and not get caught. Where on earth were they carrying it? In a holster, Crocodile Dundee-style?


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 1, 2016)

What is wrong with people; carrying knives?!


----------



## drachir (Sep 1, 2016)

The bookseller outside Iceland was apparently arrested tonight; there's an appeal for witnesses on Twitter


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 1, 2016)

Can someone remind me where that BBC film was of Brixton in the early eighties? Someone posted it within the last week. 
Ta.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 1, 2016)

There's a drug dealing  documentary on Channel 5 right now which had a nice 2 or 3 minutes of Vining Street and Atlantic Road and the Dexter Plahyground frontage as one of the ?former? dealers recounted how and where he got into it.

Personally I blame the appalling architecture of Metropolitan Housing Trust. Roger Tullet are you listening?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 1, 2016)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Can someone remind me where that BBC film was of Brixton in the early eighties? Someone posted it within the last week.
> Ta.


That film was Thames Television local news stock footage - there are several like that on Youtube.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> That film was Thames Television local news stock footage - there are several like that on Youtube.



It was on one of these Brixton threads a few days ago.

It was  ten minutes up and down Atlantic Rd and Raitlon Road and back again, and round about.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 1, 2016)

SheilaNaGig said:


> It was on one of these Brixton threads a few days ago.
> 
> It was  ten minutes up and down Atlantic Rd and Raitlon Road and back again, and round about.


I think you mean the film posted here General Brixton history - photos, stories etc (from cuppa tea)
I reposted it then on the "Characters of Brixton.. thread"


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Sep 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I think you mean the film posted here General Brixton history - photos, stories etc (from cuppa tea)
> I reposted it then on the "Characters of Brixton.. thread"



That was it. Thanks


----------



## sealion (Sep 1, 2016)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Can someone remind me where that BBC film was of Brixton in the early eighties? Someone posted it within the last week.
> Ta.


----------



## Angellic (Sep 2, 2016)

T & P said:


> Bloody hell!
> 
> Not very practical either, if you intend to carry deadly weapons about and not get caught. Where on earth were they carrying it? In a holster, Crocodile Dundee-style?



I witnessed a stabbing in May where the assailant used a similar knife. Started off with him annoying his mate\victim then punches were thrown and suddenly this huge knife appeared. he'd had it stuffed down the back of his trousers.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 2, 2016)

I once watched a woman wielding something like one of those chase another woman down Pulross Road. Didn't manage to injure her but slashed her clothing a couple of times. Then gave up the chase and came back to put it through the windscreen and roof of her convertible. She'd had it tucked down beside the seat in her beemer. Sounded like an argument over a man.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 2, 2016)

editor said:


> The refurbed Albert reopens tonight with locals/regulars party :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's, erm, different..... 

It was something of a surprise last night to see the new look Albert. I'm guessing they're going full-on for the hipster crowd. 
I'm not quite sure I'll ever get used to being perched high up on a plastic stool, leaning on a fold-away picnic table...

I wish them all the best, but when I'm looking for somewhere to have a pint & a chat at a proper table with comfy chairs in the future, I think I'll be going elsewhere.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 2, 2016)

A better film of the incident with the book sellers from yesterday. That younger white policeman who gets panicked and then overreacts seems to be the cause of it all.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 2, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> A better film of the incident with the book sellers from yesterday. That younger white policeman who gets panicked and then overreacts seems to be the cause of it all.



From your post it seems you have not grasped the nub of the matter.
These people say they are offering books for reading and also can accept donations.
The police have suddenly decided that they are actually selling books, and they ought to have a license from Lambeth to be located where they are.

1. They have been offering books at this spot for years - so why is this suddenly a matter for police action?
2. Did Lambeth market officials ever approach these people and ask them for a pitch rental fee, or offer them a pitch somewhere else if outside Iceland is unsuitable?
3. Who regulates the distribution of Metro, City AM, Time Out, Stylist, NME. Evening Standard etc etc outside the underground station?
4. Do free publications get to pay a contribution towards clearing up litter and recycling costs?

It's a bloody good job the police did not whip out a taser, or potentially we could have had a major incident here, not just a nasty one.

WHERE WAS BRIXTON BID WHILST ALL THIS WAS GOING ON??


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 2, 2016)

Haha, no I know the bookselllers from their sickle cell work.

It's a grey area between charitable trading and selling. And it's under different legislation for selling or handing out newspapers - under some arcane law.

Managing that issue with a policeman instead of trading standards etc is just stupid.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2016)

Does anyone know the arrested guys well enough to suggest they get a good solicitor? IME many locals accept the duty solicitor and don't get a proper defence. IANAL but I can help find a good one, so please PM me if help is needed.


----------



## Winot (Sep 2, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Managing that issue with a policeman instead of trading standards etc is just stupid.



According to police statement trading standards were involved:

Statement following arrests in Brixton

I see the BTP let off CS gas. As a friend used to say - 

"Too short for the City? Too violent for the Met? Join the Transport Police!"


----------



## bimble (Sep 2, 2016)

^ it says 13 people arrested at the tube station yesterday -were they all for separate things?  All very odd and a bit scary.


----------



## phillm (Sep 2, 2016)

Story of the incident now on Huffington Post. 

Brixton Arrests Of Black Child Promotions Members Sparks Protest Outside Police Station


----------



## Jangleballix (Sep 2, 2016)

bimble said:


> ^ it says 13 people arrested at the tube station yesterday -were they all for separate things?  All very odd and a bit scary.


*From Inspector Dan Rutland's email:
You may have seen a news article on ITV or in the Evening Standard last night, about a disturbance outside the tube Brixton* - The incident came about after a council enforcement officer asked an illegal trader/s to move on. This resulted in a minor disturbance that looked a lot worse that it was. This was due to the volume of people coming in and out of the station during rush hour. Three people were arrested and taken to Brixton for assault on police and public order.


*The joint operation at the tube between the BTP and local officers, which I mentioned in my weekly message, was separate to this and not connected* - This activity was part of Operation Zarina and the second day of four in Brixton. The deployment did have a passive drugs dog attached to it, but was mainly targeting criminals travelling into Lambeth, with the focus on violent crime and theft.


*During the deployment two males attempted to avoid police whilst in possession of knives* - One was detained with the knife pictured in the attachment and in possession of drugs. In all thirteen arrests were made within a couple of hours, including the two knives, six for class A drugs, and one for handling stolen goods, which consisted of a significant amount of meat taken from one of our markets stalls . I am sure that with resources and time it could have been more, which shows that the transport links are being used by criminals entering and exiting Brixton.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2016)

The two "illegal traders" are Leon Darealest and Sulaiman Lee. I understand Leon was released on bail and banned from Brixton yesterday. Sulaiman was released about an hour ago, with No Further Action, i.e. no charges or bail. It's unusual to be in a cell for 24 hours and then be NFA'd. It suggests the police were intent on serious charges but changed their minds. Sulaiman had  a crowd of 100 wellwishers outside the station, plus a committed solicitor. The police caved and can look forward to the full range of complaints and actions against them. Just another day of black men being victimised by Brixton police, but this time with an unusually favourable outcome. I look forward to helping Sulaiman's solicitor with other cases. The ones which don't get on social media and attract public attention are the ones who need the most help from community volunteers.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2016)

I reckon the guy in the white shirt doing all the talking is Trading Standards. He probably asked in advance for police support because he was intending to seize the books. So the police said "we'll have loads of officers there on Thursday to search for knives in the tube station, they can back you up." With the benefit of hindsight police and trading standards will be saying that evening rush hour was a terrible time to be shutting down a trader in a public place. But when police budgets are overstretched there is bound to be pressure to kill two birds with one stone. So ultimately we can thank the people who traded in worthless mortgage-backed securities for yesterday's spectacle.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 2, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> .... So ultimately we can thank the people who traded in worthless mortgage-backed securities for yesterday's spectacle.


Incidents such as these have been taking place in Brixton for nearly half a century.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> Incidents such as these have been taking place in Brixton for nearly half a century.


that's a surprise, i thought they'd been taking place for much longer


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2016)

drachir said:


> The bookseller outside Iceland was apparently arrested tonight; there's an appeal for witnesses on Twitter




Why? I use Iceland a lot. He has never caused any problems. Its the guy selling Islamic books?

I doubt its Iceland. They have a track record in being tolerant on things like this.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> The two "illegal traders" are Leon Darealest and Sulaiman Lee. I understand Leon was released on bail and banned from Brixton yesterday. Sulaiman was released about an hour ago, with No Further Action, i.e. no charges or bail. It's unusual to be in a cell for 24 hours and then be NFA'd. It suggests the police were intent on serious charges but changed their minds. Sulaiman had  a crowd of 100 wellwishers outside the station, plus a committed solicitor. The police caved and can look forward to the full range of complaints and actions against them. Just another day of black men being victimised by Brixton police, but this time with an unusually favourable outcome. I look forward to helping Sulaiman's solicitor with other cases. The ones which don't get on social media and attract public attention are the ones who need the most help from community volunteers.



So when it comes down to the little people Lambeth get heavy handed.

When its Network Rail Lambeth are jumping to do there bidding.

Sickening.

For Lambeth to have a go at harmless guys selling outside Iceland is imo racist and bullying behaviour.

Lambeth could try to defend small business who are under threat in Brixton.

I could be forgiven that this New Labour Council want to "clean" up Brixton for there chums in Network Rail. After all NR are doing us all a favour and investing in Brixton "regenerating" the arches.

To add. I was at a local community meeting recently. The head of Brixton police was there. People who lived in the Council estate around Brixton were complaining that nothing was done about the dealers making there lives hell on there estates. The Cop ( who was ok) said they were concentrating there manpower on central Brixton (ie the tube station). I asked why this was. Was the Council insisting they clean up central Brixton- the now trendy entertainment area- and not the estates. He smiled and did not answer. I go the distinct impression that our New Labour Council wants to clean up central Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> A better film of the incident with the book sellers from yesterday. That younger white policeman who gets panicked and then overreacts seems to be the cause of it all.




This makes me fucking livid.

Its this kind of thing that triggered off riots back in the 80s- rightly so imo.

Those guys cause outside Iceland cause no problems. I could not give a toss if they sell a few books or not.

I assume the pig in the white shirt is one of the Council employees. Tosser.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2016)

editor said:


> The refurbed Albert reopens tonight with locals/regulars party :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have they made sure the portrait of Pat is still on display?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2016)

bimble said:


> ^ it says 13 people arrested at the tube station yesterday -were they all for separate things?  All very odd and a bit scary.



If you mean the cops at the Tube station. They do this every now and again. Get the sniffer dog in. Its an easy operation. Easy to get a few people with a bit of weed. Couple of knives. 

Its Met publicity stunt. All it does imo is piss a lot of people off.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> But when police budgets are overstretched there is bound to be pressure to kill two birds with one stone. So ultimately we can thank the people who traded in worthless mortgage-backed securities for yesterday's spectacle.



To be fair to the local cops. At recent local community meetings where borough top cop has turned up the issue of policing has been discussed. I have said with the way things are going the cops might find themselves involved in more political disputes. ie the Carnegie library occupation. I dont feel the the local commander really wants to get his cops involved when our wonderful New Labour Council decides to antagonise the local community. As in this case. I can imagine he is really pissed off this inept stunt of cracking down on alleged  street trading outside Iceland ( like does it bother me? No. Was masses of the public complaining about them? ) by the Council at rush hour ended up involving his cops.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2016)

Lambeth Archives Open Day Saturday. Talks and also the different societies will have stalls. At 52 Knatchbull road 10am to 5pm.

Page 26 of guide.

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/2398 - LBL Heritage festival final.pdf


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 3, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> This makes me fucking livid.
> 
> Its this kind of thing that triggered off riots back in the 80s- rightly so imo.
> 
> Those guys cause outside Iceland cause no problems. I could not give a toss if they sell a few books or not ...













*Clearly, this is a very dangerous, armed and violent man whose reckless actions could have endangered many members of the public.  

Does anyone know exactly who he is?*​


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 3, 2016)

The downside of Mr Lee being released without charge is that we won't get to see the above officer giving evidence in court! I'm sure he would have been spectacular, along with all his colleagues who would doubtless have turned up with notebooks full of curiously similar remarks. 

But if Mr Lee makes a complaint about being assaulted by the arresting officers, perhaps they will eventually be named and shamed. Don't hold your breath though.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 3, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> To be fair to the local cops. At recent local community meetings where borough top cop has turned up the issue of policing has been discussed. I have said with the way things are going the cops might find themselves involved in more political disputes. ie the Carnegie library occupation. I dont feel the the local commander really wants to get his cops involved when our wonderful New Labour Council decides to antagonise the local community. As in this case. I can imagine he is really pissed off this inept stunt of cracking down on alleged  street trading outside Iceland ( like does it bother me? No. Was masses of the public complaining about them? ) by the Council at rush hour ended up involving his cops.


That is why Lord Scarman recommended that local police and the community should regularly meet discuss areas of conflict and potential conflict, and lo the Police/Community Consultative Group for Lambeth was created.

Naturally in the fullness of time it was considered inappropriate to have such a body (despite the idea having been taken up all over the country).

Boris's MOPAC (Mayor's office for Policing and Crime) held a big consultation drive all over London - ours was in the Fridge. And the mighty Stephen Greenhalgh (Deputy Mayor for Policing and Crime) informed the assembled populace [around 500 or so people attended] that "things will be different now - better run, more efficient"

Obviously members of the Community/Police Cosnultative Group for Lambeth complained - as did Tessa Jowell MP, Kate Hoey MP and to his credit Cllr Ed Davie - who gave an impassioned speech about the evils of deaths in custody and the disastrous fate awaiting many people with serious mental health issues who find themselves in contact with the police.

There is no forum presently for discussing police/community tensions. Only Neighbourhood Policing panels - open to members of the public only by invitation, the "guest list" being operated by the Police. These panels are designed to advise the police on what crimes the invited members of the public want sorted out.

It would be perfectly possible that one of more members of the Coldharbour Ward Neighbourhood Panel suggested the Police should "sort out" the situation outside Iceland. It's the sort of petty issue they come up with. I can't say whether this happened though because I haven't been invited for a year or so. Or maybe they haven't had any Neighbourhood Panel meetings for Coldharbour Ward since a year ago.

Can anybody through some light on this?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 3, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> *Clearly, this is a very dangerous, armed and violent man whose reckless actions could have endangered many members of the public.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly who he is?*​


FWIW


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2016)

CH1 said:


> FWIW




FFS.

She sent her officer in on a badly thought out crack down on street traders. 

Now she is shifting blame onto the local cops.

Lib Peck is a piece of shit.

The police got embroiled in a dispute entirely of her administrations making.


----------



## drachir (Sep 4, 2016)

Is the stall back does anyone know?


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 4, 2016)

Didn't see it this morning


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 4, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> She sent her officer in



I wonder whether a FOIA request could uncover that?


----------



## IamSnakes (Sep 4, 2016)

Went to the Prince Albert last night. Or now the PA maybe. I don't think Greene king get industrial, metal sheeting on the walls? Much preferred the old place. Miss the trees.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 4, 2016)

Jangleballix said:


> *From Inspector Dan Rutland's email:
> You may have seen a news article on ITV or in the Evening Standard last night, about a disturbance outside the tube Brixton* - The incident came about after a council enforcement officer asked an illegal trader/s to move on. This resulted in a minor disturbance that looked a lot worse that it was. This was due to the volume of people coming in and out of the station during rush hour. Three people were arrested and taken to Brixton for assault on police and public order.



Inspector Rutland and Lambeth Trading Standards need to brush up on what constitutes illegal trading. Giving away books is not trading, and neither is soliciting donations from a static position, according to Lambeth's own by-laws.

Fuck these arseholes and their ressources-wasting bullshit, and their persecution of people. Cunts!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 4, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> I reckon the guy in the white shirt doing all the talking is Trading Standards. He probably asked in advance for police support because he was intending to seize the books. So the police said "we'll have loads of officers there on Thursday to search for knives in the tube station, they can back you up." With the benefit of hindsight police and trading standards will be saying that evening rush hour was a terrible time to be shutting down a trader in a public place. But when police budgets are overstretched there is bound to be pressure to kill two birds with one stone. So ultimately we can thank the people who traded in worthless mortgage-backed securities for yesterday's spectacle.



In all the years I've seen the book guys there, I've never seen price tickets on the book, and never seen money changing hands for books.  Typical over-reaction by Lambeth and the OB.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 4, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> To be fair to the local cops. At recent local community meetings where borough top cop has turned up the issue of policing has been discussed. I have said with the way things are going the cops might find themselves involved in more political disputes. ie the Carnegie library occupation. I dont feel the the local commander really wants to get his cops involved when our wonderful New Labour Council decides to antagonise the local community. As in this case. I can imagine he is really pissed off this inept stunt of cracking down on alleged  street trading outside Iceland ( like does it bother me? No. Was masses of the public complaining about them? ) by the Council at rush hour ended up involving his cops.



From what I can make out, Lambeth has upped its hassling of street traders (licenced and unlicenced) in the borough massively over the past 6 months, hassling licenced traders over supposed pitch violations, and unlicenced traders for existing. I don't know whether this is happening for any good reason, but I AM aware that the "events company" that ran Lambeth Country Show for the council this year managed to milk traders, and attempted to intimidate anyone who even looked like they might be traders - park visitors with those little picnic tables, for example.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 4, 2016)

drachir said:


> The bookseller outside Iceland was apparently arrested tonight; there's an appeal for witnesses on Twitter



That arrest was of Solomon Lee, Bunny Striker Lee's son.  He was pepper-sprayed. 

I've seen the video of the arrest and it escalated from nothing into almost a major incident because the police were looking to dominate rather than just talk a non-problematic situation through.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 4, 2016)

Sirena said:


> <snip> I've seen the video of the arrest and it escalated from nothing into almost a major incident because the police were looking to dominate rather than just talk a non-problematic situation through.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2016)

The new Footlocker is looking very shiny indeed.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2016)

Anyone know when the Coach & Horses is going to open? Their website insists that they're still open but they've been closed for months - 
Coach and Horses, Clapham SW4

A sign outside says that the new place is going to be Craft Beer., Fabious Pizz and All The Big Games and that it's run by Frontier Pubs, who are this trendy lot - Frontier Pubs - Food and Fuel


----------



## Angellic (Sep 4, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> In all the years I've seen the book guys there, I've never seen price tickets on the book, and never seen money changing hands for books.  Typical over-reaction by Lambeth and the OB.



Someone I know asked recently about buying a book on Prince. The guy told him the price was £87.00.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 5, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> The downside of Mr Lee being released without charge is that we won't get to see the above officer giving evidence in court! I'm sure he would have been spectacular, along with all his colleagues who would doubtless have turned up with notebooks full of curiously similar remarks.
> 
> But if Mr Lee makes a complaint about being assaulted by the arresting officers, perhaps they will eventually be named and shamed. Don't hold your breath though.


I spoke to Solomon (sp?) today.  He was phoned by a senior officer (maybe the top guy...) today, who explained the procedure for making a complaint and who gave him his direct number if he wanted to go that route.

Solomon explained he didn't want to start a war with the police: all he wants to do is to get on with his job and all the media furore (and its attendant mischief-makers and trolls) are stopping that work.  Solomon is a rasta but he's a quiet-spoken man, not a fire-bun fighter against Babylon.  He has a charity and he has a job to do and that's what he wants to get on with.  He has spent the day dodging calls from the BBC among others.  He knows he has no media training and he doesn't want to risk making the situation worse or expressing his position badly.

He is going to stay quiet for a few days to let things settle down.  He hasn't yet decided about the complaint thing.  He was jumped on by three police: a metropolitan copper, a plain-clothes one and a transport policeman.  It is the transport policeman who lost control the most because he was punching Solomon even as he lay, not struggling, on the ground.  That, Solomon reckons, was totally out of order.


----------



## drachir (Sep 5, 2016)

Poor guy. Obviously it's his decision, but I really hope he does make the complaint - those bastards shouldn't be able to get away with it.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 5, 2016)

drachir said:


> Poor guy. Obviously it's his decision, but I really hope he does make the complaint - those bastards shouldn't be able to get away with it.


I've just watched the video.  It's utterly disgraceful.

I can't understand why it should even be on his head to make a complaint - there's enough clear evidence for the Police to take action against their own irrespective of whether he wants the media attention of instigating it himself.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 6, 2016)

It must be hard to know what's for the best. I'm sure Solomon/Sulaiman's solicitor can advise on whether a complaint would succeed. If a complaint does succeed, senior officers take notice and it has an adverse effect on the officer at fault. As for the legality of the Trading Standards guy trying to pack up the stall or seize the books or whatever he was trying to do, who knows? I wonder if the action was prompted by a complaint? I can't see how the community's interests  were served by it. Hopefully Brixton Bugle will keep us all in the loop.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 6, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> <snip> Hopefully Brixton Bugle will keep us all in the loop.


The same rag describing a red glitter bomb as "red powder symbolising blood" and neglecting to mention the googly eyes lobbed during the same council meeting or what they symbolised?  Don't hold yer breath, mate.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah, Bugle/blog makes me cringe,and not just because they edited my wonderful review of Speedy Noodle beyond recognition.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 6, 2016)

Reminds me of another guy who the authorities tried to move on. The guy who used to carry a load of incense sticks and sell them outside the Tube. In the end he was left alone. 

Have not seen him for a long time. Wonder what happened to him.


----------



## madolesance (Sep 6, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Reminds me of another guy who the authorities tried to move on. The guy who used to carry a load of incense sticks and sell them outside the Tube. In the end he was left alone.
> 
> Have not seen him for a long time. Wonder what happened to him.



'Patrick', broke his leg in a motorcycle accident. Not been around the tube selling his incense sticks due to his injures/ inabilities.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 7, 2016)

In the absence of a Kennington/Waterloo thread - and conscious of the intense interest on here regarding the fate of Corbyn/Smith I am just reposting this report for general interest Faith and the Future of Labour: Leadership candidates Corbyn and Smith at faith hustings | Christian News on Christian Today


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 7, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Someone I know asked recently about buying a book on Prince. The guy told him the price was £87.00.



Priced to not sell, then.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 7, 2016)

Take a look at @LondonFire's Tweet: 

Just saw this, looks like quite a serious fire somewhere in Brixton


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 7, 2016)

Someone might be dying in the building and loads of folk stop and film it...


----------



## madolesance (Sep 7, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Take a look at @LondonFire's Tweet:
> 
> Just saw this, looks like quite a serious fire somewhere in Brixton




These flats over look Rush Common, Brixton Hill.

It sure does look serious. Hope all are safe.


----------



## madolesance (Sep 7, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Take a look at @LondonFire's Tweet:
> 
> Just saw this, looks like quite a serious fire somewhere in Brixton




Or possibly London Fire Brigade keeping the public updated....


----------



## billythefish (Sep 7, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Or possibly London Fire Brigade keeping the public updated....


Flames were out when I walked past at about 7pm, but flat completely gutted with some damage to flat above. Lots of people unable to get home though.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> In the absence of a Kennington/Waterloo thread - and conscious of the intense interest on here regarding the fate of Corbyn/Smith I am just reposting this report for general interest Faith and the Future of Labour: Leadership candidates Corbyn and Smith at faith hustings | Christian News on Christian Today



Have not read all of this yet. Interesting link.

I have helped out a bit for Calaid who collect food/ clothes etc for the refugees stuck in Calais. What I noticed was the biggest donations came from Methodist/ non conformist church groups.

These are ordinary people who are quietly liberal minded. The last thirty years of look after number one Thatcherism , you cant blame people for looking after themselves first ideology has had no effect on them.

As someone who is not religious I am impressed that this kind of faith is a good defence against the prevailing common sense that we live under. The kind of attitude that says well people have every right to have concerns about immigration etc etc. Has not truck with these people who take Christ radical message as a given.

Programme on today on the history of the North. Once the North of England was the centre of industrial capitalism but also the the new social movements, of there day, of the Coop, anti slavery etc. Methodism playing a big role in this. 

The standard Marxist argument comes form EP Thompson that Methodism in the new Labour movement kept it from being radical. The argument put forward by a contributor is that the non conformists were radical and Thompson was to harsh on them . I must say Methodism has stood the test of time.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 8, 2016)

billythefish said:


> Flames were out when I walked past at about 7pm, but flat completely gutted with some damage to flat above. Lots of people unable to get home though.


Water mains has burst in the street outside now. Maybe a hydrant broke. Still gushing like crazy and water cut off. Steadily eroding a mini pavement crater.

A week or so ago there was another impressive fire response near there when dead plants on someone's terrace "spontaneously combusted". Burned through the roof into the flat below!


----------



## Effrasurfer (Sep 8, 2016)

It was a busy evening on St Matthews Estate thanks to the violent boyfriend who started this blaze More than 70 firefighters tackle huge blaze at Brixton flats  on the 2nd floor of Garland House. Half a dozen families who were unable to return to their flats tonight were sheltered in the bar and lobby the Tenants Hall while the powers that be sorted out emergency accommodation. (Surreally, the Kizomba class continued as normal in the main hall). All the humans seemed to be OK but there was concern for a missing kitten. The good news is the kitten was found by one of the oh-so-gallant firemen. Seriously, those guys were out of central casting. Everybody was eventually sorted and gone by 1am. Thoughts are with the people sleeping in strange or smokey conditions tonight. Thank goodness the outcome wasn't worse.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 8, 2016)

Glad everyone was ok and got to a safe place for the night. Hope they get home soon.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 8, 2016)

Effrasurfer said:


> It was a busy evening on St Matthews Estate thanks to the violent boyfriend who started this blaze More than 70 firefighters tackle huge blaze at Brixton flats  on the 2nd floor of Garland House. Half a dozen families who were unable to return to their flats tonight were sheltered in the bar and lobby the Tenants Hall while the powers that be sorted out emergency accommodation. (Surreally, the Kizomba class continued as normal in the main hall). All the humans seemed to be OK but there was concern for a missing kitten. The good news is the kitten was found by one of the oh-so-gallant firemen. Seriously, those guys were out of central casting. Everybody was eventually sorted and gone by 1am. Thoughts are with the people sleeping in strange or smokey conditions tonight. Thank goodness the outcome wasn't worse.


 
A lot of people lost a lot of stuff. Thank goodness no-one was killed. Is anyone helping the families?


----------



## Effrasurfer (Sep 8, 2016)

boohoo last night some of the families were being helped by friends and family. Others were waiting on the council's emergency help and not taking up any offers of help from individuals so that they wouldn't 'fall off the radar' after the first night. I'll try and find out more this evening about whether there's any need for/opportunity for individuals to help.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 8, 2016)

Effrasurfer said:


> boohoo last night some of the families were being helped by friends and family. Others were waiting on the council's emergency help and not taking up any offers of help from individuals so that they wouldn't 'fall off the radar' after the first night. I'll try and find out more this evening about whether there's any need for/opportunity for individuals to help.


lets us know if they need any stuff.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 8, 2016)

Is the resurfacing of the market taking an amazingly long time? seems to have been going on forever. My usual veg seller seemed very pissed off by it. When was it supposed to be finished?


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is the resurfacing of the market taking an amazingly long time? seems to have been going on forever. My usual veg seller seemed very pissed off by it. When was it supposed to be finished?


It does feel like it's taken an absolute age, although I guess to be charitable, the fact that they've had to do it in sections - moving all the traders one way, then the other, having to ensure each shop has access all the time, has no doubt impeded proceedings. I imagine the most efficient approach would've been to just close off the entire street for a week, get a big crew in and do the whole shebang in one go. But that probably wouldn't have been acceptable to the shops & market stalls.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 8, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> It does feel like it's taken an absolute age, although I guess to be charitable, the fact that they've had to do it in sections - moving all the traders one way, then the other, having to ensure each shop has access all the time, has no doubt impeded proceedings. I imagine the most efficient approach would've been to just close off the entire street for a week, get a big crew in and do the whole shebang in one go. But that probably wouldn't have been acceptable to the shops & market stalls.



Don't forget the big bit in the middle they haven't touched yet. They seem to have left a tatty looking strip undone immediately outside all the shops about a metre wide - not sure what will happen there.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 8, 2016)

madolesance said:


> 'Patrick', broke his leg in a motorcycle accident. Not been around the tube selling his incense sticks due to his injures/ inabilities.



Hope he gets better soon and is able to sell his incense sticks.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is the resurfacing of the market taking an amazingly long time? seems to have been going on forever. My usual veg seller seemed very pissed off by it. When was it supposed to be finished?



The fruit seller I use said its taking longer than they were told. His takings have gone down a lot during the works. He is also not sure how well the new layout of the stalls will work.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Don't forget the big bit in the middle they haven't touched yet. They seem to have left a tatty looking strip undone immediately outside all the shops about a metre wide - not sure what will happen there.


My assumption was that they'll do the last bits eventually, but those bits might necessitate closing the shops entirely - hence leaving it till last. I can't see how a shop can stay open whilst they're drilling up the street immediately in front of it.


----------



## madolesance (Sep 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Don't forget the big bit in the middle they haven't touched yet. They seem to have left a tatty looking strip undone immediately outside all the shops about a metre wide - not sure what will happen there.



Work has started on that middle bit today.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 8, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Work has started on that middle bit today.


about time!


----------



## wurlycurly (Sep 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Don't forget the big bit in the middle they haven't touched yet. They seem to have left a tatty looking strip undone immediately outside all the shops about a metre wide - not sure what will happen there.


Green Oasis?


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 8, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Green Oasis?



No, L'Avenue de L'Electrique.......bien sur


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 8, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> No, L'Avenue de L'Electrique.......bien sur



Is this for real? Not a spoof? Looks like how Bermondsey market now is.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 8, 2016)

CH1 said:


> In the absence of a Kennington/Waterloo thread - and conscious of the intense interest on here regarding the fate of Corbyn/Smith I am just reposting this report for general interest Faith and the Future of Labour: Leadership candidates Corbyn and Smith at faith hustings | Christian News on Christian Today



Interesting read.



> Njoki Mahiaini, a member of Christians on the Left said, "Millions of Brits practise a faith... I love this party and have served it as a member and candidate." She said, "My identity as a Labour member is built on a stronger identity as a Christian... From [RH] Tawney to [Keir] Hardie to Catholic Social Teaching



I dont know much of Labour party history. Looked up Tawney


> “The socialist society . . . is a community of responsible men and women working without fear in comradeship for common ends, all of whom can grow to their full stature, develop to their outmost limit the varying capacities with which nature has endowed them.”



There seems to be a whole section of Labour party members who have stuck it out all these years for whom T Blair and the Third Way mean nothing. They are not Trots. Quite how as in Lambeth the supporters of  New Labour got to run the show is a mystery to me.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 9, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Is this for real? Not a spoof? Looks like how Bermondsey market now is.


not real......at least not yet.....it's an illustration of things to come
Lambeth Council publishes final report on proposed changes to Electric Avenue with work expected to start in October


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2016)

Just sharing this press release I was sent:



> A loony council is pandering to a serial noise offender by installing a
> sound proof ceiling in his council flat… and getting his victims to pay for
> it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2016)

Design Trail is this weekend if anyone's about Brixton Design Trail (@BrixtonDT) on Twitter


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 10, 2016)

editor said:


> Just sharing this press release I was sent:



The Council does not put soundproofing into its old flats. This does not read like its genuine to me. More of a wind up.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The Council does not put soundproofing into its old flats. This does not read like its genuine to me. More of a wind up.


It certainly wasn't something I was going to run on Buzz with just one 'loony council' claiming statement to go on.


----------



## Angellic (Sep 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Just sharing this press release I was sent:



Sent from?


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Sent from?


Just the bloke who wrote it. I decided not to include his name.


----------



## Hesse (Sep 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Just the bloke who wrote it. I decided not to include his name.


Gramsci, I am afraid this is not a hoax. I am the owner of the property in question and the story is true. As you pointed out the council would not normally entertain the idea of installing sound proofing. But I have the Section. 20 Notice to prove it and a very heavy file of correspondence with Lambeth.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 11, 2016)

Is it anything to do with the council being freeholder and carpets having been lifted to bare floorboards upstairs against terms of lease?


----------



## Rushy (Sep 11, 2016)

Dan U said:


> Take a look at @LondonFire's Tweet:
> 
> Just saw this, looks like quite a serious fire somewhere in Brixton



No idea how true but I have twice heard that this was started by a super bike catching fire inside a flat.


----------



## Hesse (Sep 11, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Is it anything to do with the council being freeholder and carpets having been lifted to bare floorboards upstairs against terms of lease?


Hello Rushy, thanks for the interest. No breach of the lease on my side. Acoustic underlay under my carpet. Rockwool fitted between joists. My surveyor confirmed noise transmission from joists inherent in a building of that structure and age.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 11, 2016)

Hesse said:


> Hello Rushy, thanks for the interest. No breach of the lease on my side. Acoustic underlay under my carpet. Rockwool fitted between joists. My surveyor confirmed noise transmission from joists inherent in a building of that structure and age.


Sounds above what you would normally expect to find in a period Lambeth conversion.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 11, 2016)

Rushy said:


> No idea how true but I have twice heard that this was started by a super bike catching fire inside a flat.



That's what The Standard reported...but apparently considered arson by the cops...


----------



## Hesse (Sep 11, 2016)

Rushy, I am a bit unclear what you are saying. I fitted the sound proofing between the joists in the hope it would reduce the noise from the flat below but the guy kept playing his music even louder. Tenants complained to the council and then he counter complained he was disturbed by hearing people walking around. The noise offender has been living there for years but never complained about my floor until people started to complain to the council about his loud music.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 11, 2016)

Hesse said:


> Rushy, I am a bit unclear what you are saying. I fitted the sound proofing between the joists in the hope it would reduce the noise from the flat below but the guy kept playing his music even louder. Tenants complained to the council and then he counter complained he was disturbed about hearing people walking around. The noise offender has been living there for years but never complained about my floor until people started to complain to the council about his loud music.


Just saying that your sound proofing is better than I'd expect in a council conversion. So it's not the very common scenario of people moving in and stripping out what soundproofing there is (usually just carpet with underlay which has turned to dust). I assumed that you had probably installed it yourself.

It is not clear upon what grounds they are asking you to pay. Is it as freeholder, asking you to contribute towards maintenance of the freehold?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hesse said:


> Rushy, I am a bit unclear what you are saying. I fitted the sound proofing between the joists in the hope it would reduce the noise from the flat below but the guy kept playing his music even louder. Tenants complained to the council and then he counter complained he was disturbed about hearing people walking around. The noise offender has been living there for years but never complained about my floor until people started to complain to the council about his loud music.


Surely this is a case for Lambeth Mediation Service - or failing that the courts.
Sounds sufficiently serious that you need a solicitor - if you don't already have one.

Or how about one of those TV programmes about tenants from hell?


----------



## Hesse (Sep 11, 2016)

@ Rushy: Yes, exactly. They are the Freeholder and want me to contribute towards a £10k bill for sound proofing to be fitted to his ceiling.


----------



## Hesse (Sep 11, 2016)

CH1 - thanks I have already tried Mediation with the person below with no success. Am talking to a solicitor but costs continue to stack up as already had to engage surveyor. Lambeth know how expensive it is to challenge them and bank on most people caving in.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2016)

Hesse said:


> @ Rushy: Yes, exactly. They are the Freeholder and want me to contribute towards a £10k bill for sound proofing to be fitted to his ceiling.



I am still not clear whose decision it was to put the soundproofing in. Even if leaseholders pay a contribution the Council would still end up footing some of the bill for the works. I would not have thought the Council would do this voluntarily unless made to by another body. I know that in its  older street properties its not something it puts in. The cost to retrofit all its older properties is probably prohibitive and as its trying to get all its homes up to the standard (still) its not a priority.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 11, 2016)

Hesse said:


> @ Rushy: Yes, exactly. They are the Freeholder and want me to contribute towards a £10k bill for sound proofing to be fitted to his ceiling.


Whether they can or not will probably come down to what the lease says about which parts of the building are responsibility of the freeholder and what is demised under the leases. It might not be clear, especially as there will be no long lease on the flat below you. You should pay for legal advice from a property specialist. It will save a lot of time. Failing that, another good starting point might be to dig out the relevant clauses and seek advice on Landlordzone. Both tenants and landlords can often get helpful guidance and there is a form on freehold matters.


----------



## Hesse (Sep 11, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I am still not clear whose decision it was to put the soundproofing in. Even if leaseholders pay a contribution the Council would still end up footing some of the bill for the works. I would not have thought the Council would do this voluntarily unless made to by another body. I know that in its  older street properties its not something it puts in. The cost to retrofit all its older properties is probably prohibitive and as its trying to get all its homes up to the standard (still) its not a priority.



It was the decision of Lambeth to serve the Section 20 stating they wished to install sound proofing to ceiling of flat below. I foolishly believed the council would incur all the costs but they want me to pay towards it and have come up with a ridiculous estimate from contractors Mears.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2016)

Hesse said:


> Gramsci, I am afraid this is not a hoax. I am the owner of the property in question and the story is true. As you pointed out the council would not normally entertain the idea of installing sound proofing. But I have the Section. 20 Notice to prove it and a very heavy file of correspondence with Lambeth.



I appreciate the Councils ability to deal with anti social behaviour is poor but the "press release" could do with some tweaking.



> But rather than taking action against their own
> anti-social council tenant they are bullying and harassing leaseholders.
> They demanded I take up my floorboards when there was no legal requirement
> for me to do so and even though it would have made little difference to
> ...



This smacks to me of an uncomplimentary contrast between hard working decent people vs social housing tenants. 

Not all social housing tenants cause noise problems. They also go out in the mornings to earn a living. 

Noise issue / neighbours from hell are just as much a problem for social housing tenants as they are for anyone else- whether they are private owners or renting private housing.


----------



## Hesse (Sep 11, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Whether they can or not will probably come down to what the lease says about which parts of the building are responsibility of the freeholder and what is demised under the leases. It might not be clear, especially as there will be no long lease on the flat below you. You should pay for legal advice from a property specialist. It will save a lot of time. Failing that, another good starting point might be to dig out the relevant clauses and seek advice on Landlordzone. Both tenants and landlords can often get helpful guidance and there is a form on freehold matters.


Thanks Rushy. Yes my solicitor will indeed have to refer to the lease. Thanks for the tip re: Landlordzone. I have been heartened by the interest and helpful comments from this forum. Thank you.


----------



## Hesse (Sep 11, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I appreciate the Councils ability to deal with anti social behaviour is poor but the "press release" could do with some tweaking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair point. You are quite right.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2016)

Hesse said:


> It was the decision of Lambeth to serve the Section 20 stating they wished to install sound proofing to ceiling of flat below. I foolishly believed the council would incur all the costs but they want me to pay towards it and have come up with a ridiculous estimate from contractors Mears.



There estimates to leaseholders are to high from what I have heard from leaseholders. The Council is unhelpfully re organising how tenants and leaseholders are represented. But there used to be regular meetings for the leaseholders and the Council.

As you are a leaseholder from the Council have you contacted your MP or local Cllr? A local Cllr can question officers in a way that joe public cannot. Also if officers think a Cllr is on there case they deal with a problem in a different way.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 11, 2016)

Hesse said:


> It was the decision of Lambeth to serve the Section 20 stating they wished to install sound proofing to ceiling of flat below. I foolishly believed the council would incur all the costs but they want me to pay towards it and have come up with a ridiculous estimate from contractors Mears.


Unfortunately, Lambeth is exempt from the obligations of normal freeholders to get competitive quotes, which you can challenge. I've said it before on here; having Lambeth as freeholder is very risky.


----------



## Hesse (Sep 11, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> There estimates to leaseholders are to high from what I have heard from leaseholders. The Council is unhelpfully re organising how tenants and leaseholders are represented. But there used to be regular meetings for the leaseholders and the Council.
> 
> As you are a leaseholder from the Council have you contacted your MP or local Cllr? A local Cllr can question officers in a way that joe public cannot. Also if officers think a Cllr is on there case they deal with a problem in a different way.


Yes thanks, my MP has been notified and is studying the case. Also hoping to meet with local Cllr.


----------



## Hesse (Sep 11, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Unfortunately, Lambeth is exempt from the obligations of normal freeholders to get competitive quotes, which you can challenge. I've said it before on here; having Lambeth as freeholder is very risky.


Agree having Lambeth as freeholder is risky and am seriously thinking about selling up. My partner and I are doing our best to cope with the stress, anxiety and expense and will encourage Lambeth to consider cheaper quotes if a solicitor ultimately advises that legally we are liable to contribute.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 11, 2016)

Hesse said:


> Agree having Lambeth as freeholder is risky and am seriously thinking about selling up. My partner and I are doing our best to cope with the stress, anxiety and expense and will encourage Lambeth to consider cheaper quotes if a solicitor ultimately advises that legally we are liable to contribute.



All sounds like a rotten situation to be in. I hope you can find a way around it. Being in a situation where you feel your home life and peace is under threat is rotten. Wish I had something more constructive to add other than good luck.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I appreciate the Councils ability to deal with anti social behaviour is poor but the "press release" could do with some tweaking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed. Quite unpleasant.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2016)

Hesse said:


> Yes thanks, my MP has been notified and is studying the case. Also hoping to meet with local Cllr.



Thats good. An MP usually has staff and could write to relevant section of Council for an answer. This can take time.

A Cllr can be more hands on. Most MPs are not like that unless you have Kate Hoey. A good Cllr should take this on.

My advice is do not panic. Lambeth is notoriously slow and bureaucratic.Threaten people with letters then back off. Getting some press coverage is a good idea. As long as you do it right. This is a highly unusual case. I am intrigued.

If you get no joy from your local Cllr or as an extra person to contact Cllr Matthew Bennett is Cabinet member for Housing. As you are a leaseholder from Lambeth this would come under him. He is not liked here for various reasons. But I have heard on getting things done and telling officers what to do he is capable. So might be worth you emailing him directly or trying to see him at surgery.


----------



## Hesse (Sep 11, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> All sounds like a rotten situation to be in. I hope you can find a way around it. Being in a situation where you feel your home life and peace is under threat is rotten. Wish I had something more constructive to add other than good luck.


Thank you. The last few years have been exhausting and being landed with an estimate for putting right the wrongs of another was the last straw.  Although I was under no obligation to do so, I took up my floorboards and installed soundproofing a few years ago as a goodwill gesture but it made no difference to the behaviour of the noise offender. Hopefully there will be some end in sight.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 11, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> This smacks to me of an uncomplimentary contrast between hard working decent people vs social housing tenants.
> 
> Not all social housing tenants cause noise problems. They also go out in the mornings to earn a living.
> 
> Noise issue / neighbours from hell are just as much a problem for social housing tenants as they are for anyone else- whether they are private owners or renting private housing.



Absolutely.

Having experienced a rotten year of issues with a neighbour that was suffering from mental health issues and without proper care and attention to fend for himself, and thus he stopped taking his medication and created a miserable time for himself and my family, I can testify that sometimes the stress and misery makes you speak, act and think in ways that might seem unjust, unreasonable and illogical. Your whole world gets shifted upside down and I personally lost the plot. Which resulted in my arrest and a night in Brixton nick.....after months and months of no sleep I wasn't always acting in a clued up way.....and thankfully I wasn't allowed to go through with the thing that I had set out to do that night I finally snapped.


----------



## Hesse (Sep 11, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Thats good. An MP usually has staff and could write to relevant section of Council for an answer. This can take time.
> 
> A Cllr can be more hands on. Most MPs are not like that unless you have Kate Hoey. A good Cllr should take this on.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The MP is Kate Hoey. Thanks for the suggestion of Cllr Matthew Bennett. Will look into this. Thank you.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2016)

Hesse said:


> Thanks. The MP is Kate Hoey. Thanks for the suggestion of Cllr Matthew Bennett. Will look into this. Thank you.



Lucky you. On housing issues she is very good. I know people she has stuck up for. 

Yes do try to contact Bennett.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Having experienced a rotten year of issues with a neighbour that was suffering from mental health issues and without proper care and attention to fend for himself, and thus he stopped taking his medication and created a miserable time for himself and my family, I can testify that sometimes the stress and misery makes you speak, act and think in ways that might seem unjust, unreasonable and illogical. Your whole world gets shifted upside down and I personally lost the plot. Which resulted in my arrest and a night in Brixton nick.....after months and months of no sleep I wasn't always acting in a clued up way.....and thankfully I wasn't allowed to go through with the thing that I had set out to do that night I finally snapped.



In my old Coop we had someone similar. Not take his meds or mix them with skunk and keep neighbours awake all night shouting and loud music. Was chatting to a friend of mine. On her small Housing Association estate they had someone with mental health issues causing problems. Given that in London people live in close proximity its going to happen.Not that all people with mental health issues are any problem to others.

This example . More scary. Someone who I work with elderly mum is being harassed by her neighbour. Phone calls , prowling around her house looking in her windows. All because she asked him not tie his dog up outside all night as it was clearly upset. She being an animal lover. Turns out the guy has form for violence ( they googled him and he has long record of convictions for violent behaviour.). Police advice is that they cannot really do much at the moment. Advised her to make sure she locks all doors and windows. So neighbours you thought you got on with one time you say something to them they go barking mad.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 11, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> In my old Coop we had someone similar. Not take his meds or mix them with skunk and keep neighbours awake all night shouting and loud music. Was chatting to a friend of mine. On her small Housing Association estate they had someone with mental health issues causing problems. Given that in London people live in close proximity its going to happen.Not that all people with mental health issues are any problem to others.
> 
> This example . More scary. Someone who I work with elderly mum is being harassed by her neighbour. Phone calls , prowling around her house looking in her windows. All because she asked him not tie his dog up outside all night as it was clearly upset. She being an animal lover. Turns out the guy has form for violence ( they googled him and he has long record of convictions for violent behaviour.). Police advice is that they cannot really do much at the moment. Advised her to make sure she locks all doors and windows. So neighbours you thought you got on with one time you say something to them they go barking mad.



My own situation resulted in neighbour knocking on the door. Threatening us. Police wouldn't go near it because it was a mental health issue. Council wouldn't go near it cos it was a mental health issue. My son was 9 days old when the trouble started. I ended up fearing for his safety...which resulted in me acting in a way that was fucking nuts. Suffice to say I am lucky not to be in prison for murder.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 11, 2016)

...and if I ever hear Janet Jackson's Velvet Rope album again....I will end up in prison for murder...


----------



## Hesse (Sep 11, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Having experienced a rotten year of issues with a neighbour that was suffering from mental health issues and without proper care and attention to fend for himself, and thus he stopped taking his medication and created a miserable time for himself and my family, I can testify that sometimes the stress and misery makes you speak, act and think in ways that might seem unjust, unreasonable and illogical. Your whole world gets shifted upside down and I personally lost the plot. Which resulted in my arrest and a night in Brixton nick.....after months and months of no sleep I wasn't always acting in a clued up way.....and thankfully I wasn't allowed to go through with the thing that I had set out to do that night I finally snapped.


Yes totally understand. There comes a tipping point where you want to lash out at people who are mentally torturing you. Some noise offenders are also very good at playing the vicitims themselves and can turn on the charm when they need to. They can be extremely convincing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 11, 2016)

In my situation my neighbour really was suffering. At the time I struggled to have sympathy for that. looking back I can see it was the case. After we got through it all I did actually drop CDs around to him (I worked for a record label). He got back on his meds and we actually sat and chatted together.....

It was nice to be able to get a place where I wasn't going after him with a hammer, and instead offered gifts of peace.


----------



## Hesse (Sep 11, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ...and if I ever hear Janet Jackson's Velvet Rope album again....I will end up in prison for murder...


Understand. When the guy below me goes completely nuts, he turns up the bass, the floorboards bounce, the glass in the windows shakes and objects move about on a table in the flat. He also is expert at playing at cat and mouse with Noise Control team and he knows his way around the council. Sorry if the Press Release was worded in a clumsy manner.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2016)

Hesse said:


> It was the decision of Lambeth to serve the Section 20 stating they wished to install sound proofing to ceiling of flat below. I foolishly believed the council would incur all the costs but they want me to pay towards it and have come up with a ridiculous estimate from contractors Mears.



This is very intriguing. Not saying you are making it up. But its highly unusual.

The Council have been surveying the properties around my way for the Decent Homes Standard. (LJ)  Its still has a lot of old street properties.

The surveyor who did mine did not look at any soundproofing. Asked him about double glazing the front windows. That, according to him, did not come under decent homes standard.

Im in an old Victorian street property. Fortunately me and my upstairs neighbours get on. Thats just luck of the draw.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2016)

Hesse said:


> Yes totally understand. There comes a tipping point where you want to lash out at people who are mentally torturing you. Some noise offenders are also very good at playing the vicitims themselves and can turn on the charm when they need to. They can be extremely convincing.



I agree with you on this. Having tried to sort out some noise problems in the old coop.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2016)

Hesse said:


> Yes thanks, my MP has been notified and is studying the case. Also hoping to meet with local Cllr.



Do let us know here how you get on. 

I know full well whats its like having to deal with Lambeth Council. So u have my sympathy.


----------



## Hesse (Sep 11, 2016)

You are right. It is highly unusual. Lambeth has some beautiful old buildings in the borough and it a crime how they have been neglected. I know how difficult it is to get Lambeth to adhere to the most simple compliance issues. It is probably too complicated to summarize 6 years of aggro in this forum. But my partner and I want Lambeth to re-consider their unfair demands that we pay towards appeasing a noise offender's repeat behaviour. Lambeth bullied, harrassed and patronised me. They wanted me to re-rip up my own floorboards when there was no legal requirement. They did not follow procedure and tried to cover their tracks. They caused me and my partner sleepless night and forced me into spending money I had to borrow for solicitors and a surveyor. I will await the findings of my solicitor and surveyor once again, and the advice of Kate Hoey and the local councillors.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> There estimates to leaseholders are to high from what I have heard from leaseholders. The Council is unhelpfully re organising how tenants and leaseholders are represented. But there used to be regular meetings for the leaseholders and the Council.
> 
> As you are a leaseholder from the Council have you contacted your MP or local Cllr? A local Cllr can question officers in a way that joe public cannot. Also if officers think a Cllr is on there case they deal with a problem in a different way.



Mears have a reputation for over-pricing, full-stop. They're fully aware that Lambeth's scrutiny of works goes about as far as phoning one in ten victims of the contractor.
It's always worth checking Section 20 notices from Lambeth, too. They often don't follow statutory rules on itemising costs.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Effrasurfer (Sep 12, 2016)

Above fundraiser for Garland House fire victims is being organized by members of the St Matthews Bar and Social Club in conjunction with Jubilee School.


----------



## Casaubon (Sep 13, 2016)

The windmill Harvest Festival is this Sunday, 1 - 5.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 13, 2016)

The electoral commission boundary report proposes changes for Brixton:

"We noted that the existing Dulwich and West Norwood constituency fell within the permitted electoral range, but minor changes are required to ensure that the adjacent constituencies also fall within the electoral range. Our proposed Dulwich and West Norwood constituency retains six wards from the existing constituency, the Lambeth borough ward of Tulse Hill from the existing Streatham constituency, and the Southwark borough ward of South Camberwell from the existing Camberwell and Peckham constituency. We also propose a Clapham North and Stockwell constituency, which includes ve wards from the existing Vauxhall constituency, and the Lambeth borough wards of Clapham Common and Brixton Hill, from the existing Streatham constituency, and Coldharbour from the existing Dulwich and West Norwood constituency."

So Brixton town centre now will all be in one constituency but Loughborough Junction would be on the boundary of two.


----------



## Angellic (Sep 14, 2016)

Passed by Thrayle House yesterday. It's the, soon to be demolished, block by the skate park. Some really amazing street art/murals all around it. Worth checking out and photographing.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 14, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> The electoral commission boundary report proposes changes for Brixton:
> 
> "We noted that the existing Dulwich and West Norwood constituency fell within the permitted electoral range, but minor changes are required to ensure that the adjacent constituencies also fall within the electoral range. Our proposed Dulwich and West Norwood constituency retains six wards from the existing constituency, the Lambeth borough ward of Tulse Hill from the existing Streatham constituency, and the Southwark borough ward of South Camberwell from the existing Camberwell and Peckham constituency. We also propose a Clapham North and Stockwell constituency, which includes ve wards from the existing Vauxhall constituency, and the Lambeth borough wards of Clapham Common and Brixton Hill, from the existing Streatham constituency, and Coldharbour from the existing Dulwich and West Norwood constituency."
> 
> So Brixton town centre now will all be in one constituency but Loughborough Junction would be on the boundary of two.


So as far as DAWN is concerned Coldharbour is OUT but Tulse Hill is now IN. 

What do they say about Vauxhall then? Is it merging with Bermondsey or Battersea or something.
Or will it be so overpopulated with buy to let tenants in Waterloo it just needs trimming down geographically?


----------



## Casaubon (Sep 14, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Passed by Thrayle House yesterday. It's the, soon to be demolished, block by the skate park. Some really amazing street art/murals all around it. Worth checking out and photographing.



Is Thrayle House the building on Stockwell Rd that was partially occupied by Brixton Cycles?
In the 80s that was home to OTV, a company that sold second-hand ex-rental TVs and VCRs via cheapo adverts on Channel  4.
Brixton’s reputation was different then, and the ads always gave the address as ‘Stockwell Rd, Stockwell’.


----------



## Angellic (Sep 14, 2016)

Casaubon said:


> Is Thrayle House the building on Stockwell Rd that was partially occupied by Brixton Cycles?
> In the 80s that was home to OTV, a company that sold second-hand ex-rental TVs and VCRs via cheapo adverts on Channel  4.
> Brixton’s reputation was different then, and the ads always gave the address as ‘Stockwell Rd, Stockwell’.




Yep, the one on Stockwell Rd.


----------



## se5 (Sep 14, 2016)

CH1 said:


> So as far as DAWN is concerned Coldharbour is OUT but Tulse Hill is now IN.
> 
> What do they say about Vauxhall then? Is it merging with Bermondsey or Battersea or something.
> Or will it be so overpopulated with buy to let tenants in Waterloo it just needs trimming down geographically?




Its all on pages 18-19 of https://www.bce2018.org.uk/download_document?type=0&document_id=14169 - they seem to be going for lots of chopping and changing so that the constituencies are made up wards from Lambeth and Southwark which I wouldnt have thought was in the best interests of residents in terms of accountability


----------



## CH1 (Sep 14, 2016)

se5 said:


> Its all on pages 18-19 of https://www.bce2018.org.uk/download_document?type=0&document_id=14169 - they seem to be going for lots of chopping and changing so that the constituencies are made up wards from Lambeth and Southwark which I wouldnt have thought was in the best interests of residents in terms of accountability


Don't like that - not unless they make a new super-borough merging Lambeth and Southwark - which in many ways share a lot of characteristics.

As it is they are now proposing 2 constituencies which cross brorough boundaries in Lambeth and Sputhwark, thereby undermining the links between parliamentary and borough level representation.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 14, 2016)

Last minute suggestion for entertainment this evening, if you are earnest and not wild about current regeneration plans:

*Wed 14 September, 7:45pm
“Designing Housing Schemes for Lambeth and Southwark”
by Kate Macintosh*

A talk by Kate Macintosh, the distinguished architect who designed Dawson’s Heights in Dulwich and sheltered housing in Streatham. Her presentation will also make reference to the housing of her late partner, George Finch, who designed Lambeth Towers and Brixton Rec, and may touch on the work of Rose Stjernstedt, now under threat.

organised by Herne Hill Society at Herne Hill United Church Redpost Hill as part of the Lambeth Archives September festival


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2016)

Yeah sure, cops. You just go right ahead and park your big vehicle on the green space outside my block. It's not like anyone wants to use it or anything.  







Police park a large truck on the Barrier Block’s green space without consultation or warning – residents not pleased


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 15, 2016)

Make a good squash wall....


----------



## Baron (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2016)

When's this rain coming, eh?


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 16, 2016)

About 4 am, along with thunder....


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 16, 2016)

Not as torrential yet as I'd hoped for, was expecting something a bit more Biblical.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2016)

I liked this. 

David Bowie Remembered: photography exhibition opens in Brixton’s Photofusion Gallery


----------



## Maharani (Sep 16, 2016)

Anyone been to the new tapas place on water lane? Comments please!


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2016)

Look out for these!








Brixton Design Trail 2016: hunt the mirror tiles around town


----------



## Effrasurfer (Sep 17, 2016)

Effrasurfer said:


> View attachment 92409


If you have any money burning a hole in your pocket (tasteless pun intended) come along and quench the fires of ...oh I don't know I can't keep this up just come along to the table sale at 2pm 10 St Matthews Road.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2016)

Effrasurfer said:


> If you have any money burning a hole in your pocket (tasteless pun intended) come along and quench the fires of ...oh I don't know I can't keep this up just come along to the table sale at 2pm 10 St Matthews Road.


Has anyone got more details on this? I could give it a quick push on Buzz.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Sep 17, 2016)

Ah thanks for the thought editor and sorry I didn't see this in time. The event didn't get a very good turnout alas but still managed to raise over £500! Massive appreciation to all the independent Brixton traders (and Nando's!) who donated prizes for the raffle. Cllr Marcia Cameron was chuffed to win one of Stuart the watchman's watches. The total was boosted by the generosity of some Nigerian dignitaries who happened to have hired the hall for a meeting and the church across the road has pledged this Sunday's proceeds. So a good time was had by all who turned up and well done to the Bar and Social Club for their initiative and for getting their members to come along and spend.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2016)

Effra road cordoned off by Sainsbury's due to a collapsing building (apparently). Buses on divert through Brixton Hill


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 17, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Anyone been to the new tapas place on water lane? Comments please!


Where is it? Don't remember seeing anything


----------



## CH1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Any of our property buffs notice this in the Standard yesterday (Friday):
Estate agent offers homeowners cash just to put property on the market
Apparently Keatings pay you £50 in Brixton Pounds if you have a valuation - and another £250 if you put your home on the market with them a sole agent.

Suggests the current chestnut that estate agents can't get anyone to sell may be true.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 17, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Any of our property buffs notice this in the Standard yesterday (Friday):
> Estate agent offers homeowners cash just to put property on the market
> Apparently Keatings pay you £50 in Brixton Pounds if you have a valuation - and another £250 if you put your home on the market with them a sole agent.
> 
> Suggests the current chestnut that estate agents can't get anyone to sell may be true.


I could do with £50. No intention on moving mind.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 17, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Where is it? Don't remember seeing anything


Just passed water lane where the shops are.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2016)

Loads of feral-esque youth were running about by the barrier block tonight, brandishing sticks and what looked like a knife or two. So sad to witness.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 18, 2016)

Good work on the impromptu street party in station road tonight. Got my funky-bad-elbow-dancing on.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 18, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Good work on the impromptu street party in station road tonight. Got my funky-bad-elbow-dancing on.



Think my other half saw the aftermath of that. A fucked black lady hassling a middle aged greengrocer who was trying to set up his stall. Words were exchanged. Scuffles were had. Soil from a plant pot was thrown.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 18, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Think my other half saw the aftermath of that. A fucked black lady hassling a middle aged greengrocer who was trying to set up his stall. Words were exchanged. Scuffles were had. Soil from a plant pot was thrown.


Why's it important to say 'fucked black lady'?


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 18, 2016)

Its not important. It just adds a bit of colour to the story.


----------



## han (Sep 18, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Its not important. It just adds a bit of colour to the story.


You wouldn't say 'fucked white lady' though, would you.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 18, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Think my other half saw the aftermath of that. A fucked black lady hassling a middle aged greengrocer who was trying to set up his stall. <snip>


What colour was the greengrocer?  If they noticed the woman's colour, they must have noticed his.  Also, roughly what age  was the woman?


SpamMisery said:


> Its not important. It just adds a bit of colour to the story.


If it's not important, don't mention it.

I could cuss you out for being a white overprivileged dickhead after those 2 posts, but "dickhead" conveys enough relevant information.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 18, 2016)

han said:


> You wouldn't say 'fucked white lady' though, would you.



Actually I would if the greengrocer had been non white. I would also have said south asian, south american, middle eastern or chinese if they had been.


----------



## han (Sep 18, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Actually I would if the greengrocer had been non white. I would also have said south asian, south american, middle eastern or chinese if they had been.


How strange.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 18, 2016)

editor said:


> Loads of feral-esque youth were running about by the barrier block tonight, brandishing sticks and what looked like a knife or two. So sad to witness.












*Where was Sgt Pepper Spray When You Needed Him?*​


----------



## Greebo (Sep 18, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Actually I would if the greengrocer had been non white. I would also have said south asian, south american, middle eastern or chinese if they had been.


So if they're white, it's not relevant, but any other ethnicity or nationality is?  Did you leave the last TARDIS from the 1970s?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 18, 2016)

If it was the lady with the dreadlocks, Rose, I was really angry about how some people trated her last night. One of the cafe owners on the rec side, by Pop, grabbed her and was dragging her down the street, to get her away from his shop. I know she can be a bit much at times but it was far too much force. And a bunch of people just stood and watchd and laughed and remarked stuff like 'what's that stupid bitch up to now' - I was the only one who intervened. Really our of order.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 18, 2016)

Greebo said:


> So if they're white, it's not relevant, but any other ethnicity or nationality is?  Did you leave the last TARDIS from the 1970s?



You mean my other half


----------



## Greebo (Sep 18, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> You mean my other half


You uncritically repeated what you claim to have been told, therefore you've repeated the stupidity and offence.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 18, 2016)

Hmmm sounds familiar


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 18, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> If it was the lady with the dreadlocks, Rose, I was really angry about how some people trated her last night. One of the cafe owners on the rec side, by Pop, grabbed her and was dragging her down the street, to get her away from his shop. I know she can be a bit much at times but it was far too much force. And a bunch of people just stood and watchd and laughed and remarked stuff like 'what's that stupid bitch up to now' - I was the only one who intervened. Really our of order.



Dont think it was her. But cant be sure.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 18, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Its not important. It just adds a bit of colour to the story.


Ffs.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 18, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Actually I would if the greengrocer had been non white. I would also have said south asian, south american, middle eastern or chinese if they had been.


Why??


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 18, 2016)

Buses still being re-directed away from effra road/tulse hill route....


----------



## Rushy (Sep 18, 2016)

End of the terrace of shops and flats has bowed away from the next building and the bricks in between have fallen into the street. Looks like it has had major structural repairs in the past (lots of ties on the side elevation). Instead of stopping the wall from moving it's just dragging the rest of the building with it. 

It's amazing some of these old buildings are still standing. I'm working on a place at the moment and you can literally unstack the bricks by hand. The mortar is just dust.


----------



## alex_ (Sep 18, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Any of our property buffs notice this in the Standard yesterday (Friday):
> Estate agent offers homeowners cash just to put property on the market
> Apparently Keatings pay you £50 in Brixton Pounds if you have a valuation - and another £250 if you put your home on the market with them a sole agent.
> 
> Suggests the current chestnut that estate agents can't get anyone to sell may be true.



Yes, they are only doing this because the market is so hot right now.

;-)

Alex


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 18, 2016)

Rosie's Deli Cafe on Market Row has closed for good. As of 5 pm today, nothing, nada, end of. I shall miss the lovely staff.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 18, 2016)

Rushy said:


> End of the terrace of shops and flats has bowed away from the next building and the bricks in between have fallen into the street. Looks like it has had major structural repairs in the past (lots of ties on the side elevation). Instead of stopping the wall from moving it's just dragging the rest of the building with it.
> 
> It's amazing some of these old buildings are still standing. I'm working on a place at the moment and you can literally unstack the bricks by hand. The mortar is just dust.


Where is it?

I'm starting to think I must walk around with my eyes closed.  Can't place the tapas place that Maharani (don't know how to tag.... grrr this post is making me feel inadequate!) mentioned and I don't remember seeing falling down building either.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 18, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Where is it?
> 
> I'm starting to think I must walk around with my eyes closed.  Can't place the tapas place that Maharani (don't know how to tag.... grrr this post is making me feel inadequate!) mentioned and I don't remember seeing falling down building either.


Tapas place is opp hoots on water lane (which was exceptional btw). The shop area where Sainsbury is is cordoned off so no buses can go up towards Tulse hill. You can't actually see the delapidating building unless you walk through cordoned area I don't think.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 18, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Rosie's Deli Cafe on Market Row has closed for good. As of 5 pm today, nothing, nada, end of. I shall miss the lovely staff.


Oh no. Perhaps she's just moved to a bigger space.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 18, 2016)

No. Just closed it. She still has her Peckham branch. But nothing in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> No. Just closed it. She still has her Peckham branch. But nothing in Brixton.


I thought she was doing really well. Has she given a reason for leaving?


----------



## Rushy (Sep 18, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Where is it?
> 
> I'm starting to think I must walk around with my eyes closed.  Can't place the tapas place that Maharani (don't know how to tag.... grrr this post is making me feel inadequate!) mentioned and I don't remember seeing falling down building either.


I'm guessing the tapas place is Naughty Piglets? Or else I have missed it too!

Damaged building is the one housing Brixton Food and Wines. The cordon is more dramatic looking than the fallen pile of bricks. You can actually see the cracks on Street View at first and second floor level.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2016)

Can anyone remember when the building opposite the Dogstar acquired a huge buge on its top floor? That really looked like it was going to collapse.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2016)

Lovely night of live jazz and reggae on at Club 414 tonight. It's open till around 2am, free entry. The band are ace!


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2016)

Hearing that there's been a stabbing outside KFC tonight


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2016)

Just saw a steam powered vehicle puff through central Brixton!


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2016)

Loads of police and medical staff outside KFC. Coldharbour Lane closed and Windrush Square taped off. Looks like it could be a continuation from last night's argy bargy. So depressing.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 19, 2016)

Someone posted here about the new street art on the Council block soon to be demolished. Took some photos today. Here are a few of them:


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 19, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Rosie's Deli Cafe on Market Row has closed for good. As of 5 pm today, nothing, nada, end of. I shall miss the lovely staff.



Do you know why?


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2016)

I spoke to a police officer by Windrush Square and was told that there's been 3 stabbings tonight: the most serious in Brixton, plus ones in Kennington and Herne Hill. FFS.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2016)

Brixton stabbing: Coldharbour Lane closed off after incident in Windrush Square


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2016)

Some pics from the Design Trail 
















In Photos: The Brixton Design Trail 2016 – installations, artworks and interactive pieces


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 19, 2016)

editor said:


> I thought she was doing really well. Has she given a reason for leaving?





Gramsci said:


> Do you know why?


It's been losing money.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2016)

There was a protest to mark the eviction of the arch traders today. It was very poignant.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> It's been losing money.


Did they up the rent or something? She's always struck me as a very astute businesswoman so I'm surprised to learn that she was struggling there.


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 19, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I'm guessing the tapas place is Naughty Piglets? Or else I have missed it too!
> 
> Damaged building is the one housing Brixton Food and Wines. The cordon is more dramatic looking than the fallen pile of bricks. You can actually see the cracks on Street View at first and second floor level.


Yikes.
It was like that a couple of years ago too, it's a miracle it hadn't fallen down already I'll wager.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 19, 2016)

The problem is there's so much negative chat about Brixton Village / Market Row that the footfall is down significantly.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The problem is there's so much negative chat about Brixton Village / Market Row that the footfall is down significantly.


Where's all this negative chat coming from? I can't imagine this place having any meaningful impact, although some traders have complained that the hype-pumped, Lambeth-sponsored Pop Brixton has driven some customers away from the Village.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 19, 2016)

editor said:


> There was a protest to mark the eviction of the arch traders today. It was very poignant.


There's items on LONDON LIVE Tv about it.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 19, 2016)

editor said:


> Did they up the rent or something? She's always struck me as a very astute businesswoman so I'm surprised to learn that she was struggling there.


I've not heard of anything like that. The cafe did have a lot of dead periods when there'd be one customer and 2 or 3 staff. Unlike some other eateries it never, ever experienced that BV 'boom' effect with people queuing out the door. It's been many years since it made a decent profit. Much of the time it's been subsidised. Perhaps Rosie could turn it around but she's just had her second child, the Peckham branch is profitable and tbh she's barely been seen in the Brixton branch for several years.


----------



## Twattor (Sep 19, 2016)

Had pretty much given up with forums, but have been subjected to such racist prejudice tonight that I'm furious. I've been here 16 years, and Crown and Sceptre is pretty relaxed and a good place to go for all. I don't expect aggressive cunts to annex my table (in a mostly empty pub) and accuse me of racism or start on me because I'm drinking with a friend who may be conceived to be gay. Is even less good when I object and the call up a bunch of mates.

How is this a world that urbs want to protect?


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 19, 2016)

Twattor said:


> Had pretty much given up with forums, but have been subjected to such racist prejudice tonight that I'm furious. I've been here 16 years, and Crown and Sceptre is pretty relaxed and a good place to go for all. I don't expect aggressive cunts to annex my table (in a mostly empty pub) and accuse me of racism or start on me because I'm drinking with a friend who may be conceived to be gay. Is even less good when I object and the call up a bunch of mates.
> 
> How is this a world that urbs want to protect?


I don't think anyone would want that to happen so not sure what the want to protect comment means but that sounds really shit so you have my sympathies


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 19, 2016)

editor said:


> I spoke to a police officer by Windrush Square and was told that there's been 3 stabbings tonight: the most serious in Brixton, plus ones in Kennington and Herne Hill. FFS.





*... a real shame he's so busy dealing with charity workers selling books isn't it?*​


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> I've not heard of anything like that. The cafe did have a lot of dead periods when there'd be one customer and 2 or 3 staff. Unlike some other eateries it never, ever experienced that BV 'boom' effect with people queuing out the door. It's been many years since it made a decent profit. Much of the time it's been subsidised. Perhaps Rosie could turn it around but she's just had her second child, the Peckham branch is profitable and tbh she's barely been seen in the Brixton branch for several years.


I'm really surprised as she seemed very adept at marketing the business when she arrived.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> *... a real shame he's so busy dealing with charity workers selling books isn't it?*​


I'm not quite sure why you're repeating that post, but thanks.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 19, 2016)

Twattor said:


> Had pretty much given up with forums, but have been subjected to such racist prejudice tonight that I'm furious. I've been here 16 years, and Crown and Sceptre is pretty relaxed and a good place to go for all. I don't expect aggressive cunts to annex my table (in a mostly empty pub) and accuse me of racism or start on me because I'm drinking with a friend who may be conceived to be gay. Is even less good when I object and the call up a bunch of mates.
> 
> How is this a world that urbs want to protect?


Not a world I'd want to protect. 

Hang on have I missed something? What has real life bother got to do with this forum?  why are Urbz responsible for what happens in a the Crap and Cesspit* ?

* that's only an affectionate name for that place - I've always rather liked that pub.  first drank in there c1985 whan most pubs were homophobic.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 19, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Not a world I'd want to protect.
> 
> Hang on have I missed something? What has real life bother got to do with this forum?  why are Urbz responsible for what happens in a the Crap and Cesspit* ?
> 
> * that's only an affectionate name for that place - I've always rather liked that pub.  first drank in there c1985 whan most pubs were homophobic.


Sounds like I should do a recky.

I know someone (a black guy) who was barred from the Crown and Sceptre for "bothering people" and and was very camp. People do object to being accosted by strangers in pubs sometimes - even if only for conversation. Particularly if they keep doing it.

But evicting people from a table sounds very over the top.

A few days ago I was in the Fox on the Hill (another Wetherspoons pub) and was surprised to see a very florid (black) customer who was accosting people (including staff) about 9/11 and other conspiracy issues. Nobody batted an eyelid - though the Fox is probably the nearest pub to the Maudsley Hospital.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

Twattor said:


> Had pretty much given up with forums, but have been subjected to such racist prejudice tonight that I'm furious. I've been here 16 years, and Crown and Sceptre is pretty relaxed and a good place to go for all. I don't expect aggressive cunts to annex my table (in a mostly empty pub) and accuse me of racism or start on me because I'm drinking with a friend who may be conceived to be gay. Is even less good when I object and the call up a bunch of mates.
> 
> How is this a world that urbs want to protect?



Sounds like you had a shitty experience. Sorry to hear that.

What occurred that you were subjected to racism and accused of racism at the same time. Seems as if you are saying you experienced homophobia too? None of which would surprise in the Crown and Sceptre. I am suprised they don't show Bernard Manning on repeat on the screens in there.

I don't really get your last comment though???


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

Interesting piece on Brixton, in a Fat Whites review, of all places. Some of it is out of date though...



> “Brixton is dead, that much is clear,” Fat White Family declared a few weeks ago. “The bastards have won, there is no longer any hope for our kind, the life and soul of the place is being shipped down the river at an ever increasing pace, homogenisation is the key word, go and fuck yourself with your sense of 'community', in a world that glorifies only personal success and the acquisition of power it means less than nothing.”
> 
> In the past, they've helped to run a Yuppies Out campaign in Brixton, and handed out Dairylea slices and White Ace in protest at the opening of Champagne & Fromage in newly branded Brixton Village (it used to be Granville Arcade). Lias recently told The Quietus, “Half of the venues in Brixton are closed, the Queen's Head is gone, there's no chance of you renting a flat round here, not on your wages. It's despicable… I've been in London for 12 years and I'd like to be able to make London my home but I just can't see how that's going to be possible, ever. I'm never going to be able to live in my self-adopted home. And fuck that, what a load of shit. It's disgusting. And I don't even have it that bad.”
> 
> ...





> More importantly, though, London is slowly falling prey to what Norwegian academic Jonny Aspen has named zombie urbanism: an increasingly homogenous idea of what's important in a city – the fixation on cultural institutions, visually commanding new architecture, smoothly designed public spaces. There's nothing bad about those things in themselves, but prioritising them means looking at a city from the outside in, rather than looking at the reality of a city, allowing it to grow, shift, thrive by means of its everchanging, developing and diverse population. It is a kind of staged urbanism, says Aspen, where “there is no room for irregularity and the unexpected. It is well designed, neat, and tedious… Everything looks clean, tidy, and civilised. The promenade is equipped with well-designed chairs and benches. So everything seems in order, everything seems to make for a lively urban area. But even though the scenery is outstanding… the whole area feels dull and boring … The same ingredients are replicated all over: widened sidewalks, new seating, more plantings, upgraded lighting and so on, plus an attraction or two, may be an artwork or something, that apparently is to make the area stand out as something unique and special.” But, he points out, “City life is about encountering the unexpected and the unfamiliar.”


More: The Quietus | Features | Three Songs No Flash | Capital Offences: Fat White Family Versus Zombie Urbanism


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

This looks good:






Competition: Free booze and goodie bags at Effra Social Saltaire Brewery Takeover, Thurs 22nd Sept


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 20, 2016)

editor said:


> Interesting piece on Brixton, in a Fat Whites review, of all places. Some of it is out of date though...
> 
> 
> 
> More: The Quietus | Features | Three Songs No Flash | Capital Offences: Fat White Family Versus Zombie Urbanism



Is 'Brixton Box' a thing or are they talking about Pop?


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Is 'Brixton Box' a thing or are they talking about Pop?


I'm not sure if they meant Brixton Bloc or Pop, but it sounds more like Pop: "...'the hipster playpen' as my friend calls it, with industrial crates and oil drums painted in primary colours, with more fake graffiti, arranged in a big square to create a fenced-off zone of bars, cafes and prescribed fun."


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 20, 2016)

editor said:


> I'm not sure if they meant Brixton Bloc or Pop, but it sounds more like Pop: "...'the hipster playpen' as my friend calls it, with industrial crates and oil drums painted in primary colours, with more fake graffiti, arranged in a big square to create a fenced-off zone of bars, cafes and prescribed fun."



That's what I thought but I wondered if I'd missed something. Doesn't really affect the point anyway though.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Is 'Brixton Box' a thing or are they talking about Pop?


Sounds like an amalgam of Brick Box, Brixton Bloc, the Granville Place Market and Pop Brixton, in the imagination of someone who reads the internet more than actually visiting Brixton.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That's what I thought but I wondered if I'd missed something. Doesn't really affect the point anyway though.


Indeed. It's all about the safe, fenced off, security guard-patrolled designated fun zones for the well off with added 'edgy' graffiti for a smattering of local authenticity.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm not even sure it's hipsters going to Pop. It's more the red trouser, raplh lauren shirt and jumpers over shoulder brigade with their sloane ranger-a-like lady friends...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

I mean they don't look very hip


----------



## Angellic (Sep 20, 2016)

I've no idea what a hipster looks like these days. Which is as it should be.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

Local boy done good Tim “Bomb the Bass” Simenon has a new career
Radio Prague - Swapping beats for meatballs: How Tim “Bomb the Bass” Simenon came to run a Prague eatery


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

Angellic said:


> I've no idea what a hipster looks like these days. Which is as it should be.


Just look for the over-confident ones filling their satisfied faces with overpriced 'street' food and slurping expensive craft ale and you're half way there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

editor said:


> Just look for the over-confident ones filling their satisfied faces with overpriced 'street' food and slurping expensive craft ale and you're half way there.


----------



## T & P (Sep 20, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I mean they don't look very hip


Most of them don't look any different to me than most of the punters that can be found elsewhere, including in the so-called 'Old Brixton' venues that get the thumbs-up around here.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

T & P said:


> Most of them don't look any different to me than most of the punters that can be found elsewhere, including in the so-called 'Old Brixton' venues that get the thumbs-up around here.



Which 'old Brixton' venues are these then? And how old are we talking?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

....and what constitutes a 'thumbs up around here'?


----------



## T & P (Sep 20, 2016)

Market House, Effra, Effra Social, Albert, Dog Star...

I really struggle to see how the people in your photograph look any different to plenty of other people out and about in Brixton.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

I've been DJing Market House for a long time now and while it is certainly getting less and less diverse with time, it certainly hasn't always had a clientele that resembles that picture of Pop. 

I don't consider the Effra Social 'old brixton'.

The Effra, Dog Star and the Albert again are not historically enclaves of bland white folk...although they may be becoming that....and almost certainly will become that.

Then you'll be happy because Brixton will be full of 'normal human beings' and gone will be anyone who doesn't 'deserve understanding'.

It will be a utopia then. 

For people who like that sort of thing.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

T & P said:


> Market House, Effra, Effra Social, Albert, Dog Star...
> 
> I really struggle to see how the people in your photograph look any different to plenty of other people out and about in Brixton.


How the fuck can the Effra Social be an "Old Brixton" venue when it's only been around for three years? 

And the Market House crowd is almost always much, much more mixed than the homogeneous demographic you'll find at Pop. In fact, almost every boozer has - to differing degrees - more mixed crowds than Pop. Apart from one off events, Pop is overwhelmingly populated by white people from a very narrow demographic.

If you're going to compare it to anything, try the Trinity.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

I wish someone would takes some photos of inside pop and outside pop at the same time everyday for a week so we could see if there really is any difference in the make up of people.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I wish someone would takes some photos of inside pop and outside pop at the same time everyday for a week so we could see if there really is any difference in the make up of people.


You don't need to take pics - just walk down Station Road. Stepping into Pop is like walking into a different postcode. 

That said with the cafes all being closed down, perhaps the street will start to look depressingly less diverse in the future.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

editor said:


> You don't need to take pics - just walk down Station Road. Stepping into Pop is like walking into a different postcode.



I am aware of that, but clearly some folk are wearing weird glasses that see something I don't....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

editor said:


> perhaps the street will start to look depressingly less diverse in the future.



And some will rejoice...


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I am aware of that, but clearly some folk are wearing weird glasses that see something I don't....


Privilege Specs. Everything looks nicer through them.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> And some will rejoice...


I imagine some here will be first in the queue to 'graze' on some 'authentic' overpriced 'street' food served from some nice shiny new units that will go up. Pop has already got the place nicely softened up and ready for full gentrification.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

editor said:


> I imagine some here will be first in the queue to 'graze' on some 'authentic' overpriced 'street' food served from some nice shiny new units that will go up. Pop has already got the place nicely softened up and ready for full gentrification.



"They deserve no understanding whatsoever"


----------



## CH1 (Sep 20, 2016)

editor said:


> How the fuck can the Effra Social be an "Old Brixton" venue when it's only been around for three years?
> 
> And the Market House crowd is almost always much, much more mixed than the homogeneous demographic you'll find at Pop. In fact, almost every boozer has - to differing degrees - more mixed crowds than Pop. Apart from one off events, Pop is overwhelmingly populated by white people from a very narrow demographic.
> 
> If you're going to compare it to anything, try the Trinity.


When "The Effra Social" was the "Con Club" (meaning Constitutional Club) is really was old Brixton.
Meaning old Brixton 1960s and earlier. I recall a local telling me they were proud they had no black members/customers.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 20, 2016)

FWIW: the Trinity was never a representative Brixton pub - it was always older and whiter than Brixton as a whole, in any generation. I heard vague rumours of younger or ethnic-minority drinkers 'not feeling welcome' there in the 1990s and early 00s - not incidents of outright abuse or snubbing from staff, but not feeling at ease with the friendliest crowd (there were a lot of sixtysomething blokes with small dogs and newspapers in there who would scowl at newcomers iirc.)

But now the place has gone the full Clapham (after a recent rebuild/remodel). Physically the builders/architects have done a great job of it  - it's comfortable and sort of lavish (in a Victorian-pub way) inside, and it's got a lovely beer/smoking garden and space outside. But I knew the rot was setting in when I saw the builders slapping on the Farrow+Ball paint.

The clientele now universally looks straight out of a Boden catalogue - prosperous, slightly smug, thirty and fortysomethings, 98% white, nice clothes. They are all lovely people individually I am sure. But it's now a less diverse crowd than ever before and it really wasn't that diverse to start with. Personally I don't feel this is a massive social affront (because the Trinity never was a 'social hub' sort of popular place, a local multicultural stronghold blatantly cleansed by a flood of incomers, as some other boozers really are/were) ... but all the same, the way it has changed is a shame and a reflection of an overall dynamic I don't like.

disclaimer: I live nearby but as a teetotaller don't frequent this pub - or any other one.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

CH1 said:


> When "The Effra Social" was the "Con Club" (meaning Constitutional Club) is really was old Brixton.
> Meaning old Brixton 1960s and earlier. I recall a local telling me they were proud they had no black members/customers.



About as diverse as pop....


----------



## T & P (Sep 20, 2016)

Are we talking about the racial make-up of the crowd now (that certainly was not implied in your earlier posts)? If not, would you please explain to me how the people in that picture, or indeed those you saw during your recent visit to Pop- look any different (let alone more 'entitled', or 'the enemy') than the many white punters to be found at other Brixton venues?

And by the way you keep misrepresenting my 'normal human beings' comment in the Pop thread, so please stop. I was simply saying that the people I saw there on the day did not look deserving of the hostility you expressed for them. Nothing more, nothing less. And I remain unclear as to what exactly you saw in their appearance that made you see them as 'the enemy'.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 20, 2016)

T & P said:


> Are we talking about race here now that certainly was not implied in your earlier posts)? If not, would you please explain to me how the people in that picture, or indeed those you saw during your recent visit to Pop- look any different (let alone more 'entitled', or 'the enemy') than the many white punters to be found at other Brixton venues?
> 
> And by the way you have misunderstood my 'normal human beings' comment in the Pop thread. I was simply saying that the people I saw there on the day did not look deserving of the hostility you expressed for them. Nothing more, nothing less. And I remain unclear as to what exactly you saw in their appearance that made you see them as 'the enemy'.


I wouldn't imagine those guys would be thrilled to grant membership if you were openly gay. Yet where were the women (oh sorry "ladies")


----------



## Casaubon (Sep 20, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> About as diverse as pop....




In the early 80s I drank in the George Canning (a.ka. Hobgoblin/Hoot), which was probably the liveliest pub in Brixton.

It wasn’t unknown for people on their way home from the pub to pause at the Conservative club to piss through their letter box.

If I remember correctly, they sealed up the letter box in the door, and mounted one on the wall to prevent this.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

T & P said:


> Are we talking about the racial make-up of the crowd now (that certainly was not implied in your earlier posts)? If not, would you please explain to me how the people in that picture, or indeed those you saw during your recent visit to Pop- look any different (let alone more 'entitled', or 'the enemy') than the many white punters to be found at other Brixton venues?.


Just to be sure on something: do you really _really_ see no difference between the people who can be seen most days along Station Road - the ones drinking in the cafes or just chatting/drinking in the street - and the typical clientele found inside Pop doing the same?


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

Casaubon said:


> In the early 80s I drank in the George Canning (a.ka. Hobgoblin/Hoot), which was probably the liveliest pub in Brixton.
> 
> It wasn’t unknown for people on their way home from the pub to pause at the Conservative club to piss through their letter box.
> 
> If I remember correctly, they sealed up the letter box in the door, and mounted one on the wall to prevent this.


----------



## peterkro (Sep 20, 2016)

Casaubon said:


> In the early 80s I drank in the George Canning (a.ka. Hobgoblin/Hoot), which was probably the liveliest pub in Brixton.
> 
> It wasn’t unknown for people on their way home from the pub to pause at the Conservative club to piss through their letter box.
> 
> If I remember correctly, they sealed up the letter box in the door, and mounted one on the wall to prevent this.


Indeedy doody,from the mid seventies on it attracted opprobrium to the point I think the letterbox was sealed to prevent the continuation of several attempts to set fire to the place.(George Canning was definitely busy but by no means the liveliest).


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

Casaubon said:


> In the early 80s I drank in the George Canning (a.ka. Hobgoblin/Hoot), which was probably the liveliest pub in Brixton.
> 
> It wasn’t unknown for people on their way home from the pub to pause at the Conservative club to piss through their letter box.
> 
> If I remember correctly, they sealed up the letter box in the door, and mounted one on the wall to prevent this.


You'd have to stop off at any social club Labour had now as well, given Lambeth's conversion into Nu-Labour Blair/Tory worshippers.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 20, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> FWIW: the Trinity was never a representative Brixton pub - it was always older and whiter than Brixton as a whole, in any generation. I heard vague rumours of younger or ethnic-minority drinkers 'not feeling welcome' there - not outright abuse or snubbing from staff, but not feeling at ease with the friendliest crowd (there were a lot of sixtysomething old blokes with small dogs and newspapers who would scowl at newcomers iirc.)
> 
> But now the place has gone the full Clapham (after a recent rebuild/remodel). Physically the builders/architects have done a great job of it  - it's comfortable and sort of lavish (in a Victorian-pub way) inside, and it's got a lovely beer/smoking garden and space outside. But I knew the rot was setting in when I saw the builders slapping on the Farrow+Ball paint.
> 
> The clientele now universally looks straight out of a Boden catalogue - prosperous, slightly smug, thirty and fortysomethings, 98% white, nice clothes. They are all lovely people individually I am sure. But it's now a less diverse crowd than ever before and it wasn't that diverse to start with. Personally I don't feel this is a massive social affront (because the Trinity never was a 'social hub' sort of popular place, a local stronghold) ... but it is a shame and a reflection of an overall dynamic I don't like.


I used to like the Trinity - mainly cos it was usually quite quiet, bit out of the way, nice secluded garden. Not a fan any more since it was overrun by hipsters. Give me grumpy old men over trendy privileged yuppies any day.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

T & P said:


> Are we talking about the racial make-up of the crowd now (that certainly was not implied in your earlier posts)? If not, would you please explain to me how the people in that picture, or indeed those you saw during your recent visit to Pop- look any different (let alone more 'entitled', or 'the enemy') than the many white punters to be found at other Brixton venues?
> 
> And by the way you keep misrepresenting my 'normal human beings' comment in the Pop thread, so please stop. I was simply saying that the people I saw there on the day did not look deserving of the hostility you expressed for them. Nothing more, nothing less. And I remain unclear as to what exactly you saw in their appearance that made you see them as 'the enemy'.



I think you'll find I wrote 'I can see that I looked like the enemy'

...and as for the people I witnessed in pop, I commented on their behaviour, and my hostility was towards their behaviour.

...you seem to want to ignore that bit of what I wrote, and focus on something you think I've written, but never did.

You did say the two angry young black men I encountered on a night bus, and had some empathy for, "deserve no understanding whatsoever".

There's not much there for me to misunderstand. 

You also said that the people at pop looked like 'normal human beings' without letting me know what an abnormal human being looks like.

You did write these things. I never called the patrons of POP the enemy.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> I used to like the Trinity - mainly cos it was usually quite quiet, bit out of the way, nice secluded garden. Not a fan any more since it was overrun by hipsters. Give me grumpy old men over trendy privileged yuppies any day.


I've never much liked it. Besides, if I want that kind of pub, Cla'am is just up the road.


----------



## T & P (Sep 20, 2016)

editor said:


> Just to be sure on something: do you really _really_ see no difference between the people who can be seen most days along Station Road - the ones drinking in the cafes or just chatting/drinking in the street - and the typical clientele found inside Pop doing the same?


I see no difference between the punters at Pop and the punters at almost every other pub and bar. 

Point being: the customers are Pop do not look any more entitled or more gentrifying than anyone else.

I am not talking about the venue. I am talking about judging people by their looks.


----------



## T & P (Sep 20, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think you'll find I wrote 'I can see that I looked like the enemy'
> 
> ...and as for the people I witnessed in pop, I commented on their behaviour, and my hostility was towards their behaviour.
> 
> ...


Point taken about the enemy. You still called them shallow and ignorant, though.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

T & P said:


> I am not talking about the venue. I am talking about judging people by their looks.


So to get something straight: are you saying that you never make any kind of judgement on anyone, in any way, by virtue of their appearance, their fashion sense, their hair cut, their age, gender, colour, body shape, behaviour, attitude or any other of the myriad ways in which people are different from each other?

Are you also suggesting that it is impossible to make educated guesses about a person's background and perhaps even their beliefs by some of those factors?

You see, I'm not understanding what point you're making here. It's usually not that hard to work out if you're in a room full of privileged people or not, with outside factors like location, pricing and exclusivity - and even the way they look at you - all playing a part in informing you. For good or bad, it's a very basic human trait.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

.

Wrong post


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

T & P said:


> Point taken about the enemy. You still called them shallow and ignorant, though.



For the way they behaved.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 20, 2016)

" It was messy and dirty and people were just discarding litter, and generally rude and ignorant. They pushed by us, or through us, to get from place to place, and generally had utter disregard for anything but their own needs."

That's pretty shallow and ignorant in my mind.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> " It was messy and dirty and people were just discarding litter, and generally rude and ignorant. They pushed by us, or through us, to get from place to place, and generally had utter disregard for anything but their own needs."
> 
> That's pretty shallow and ignorant in my mind.


Yep.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2016)

I know I shouldn't get wound up by this kind of stuff, but I just walked past the arches being shuttered up on Station Road (with 'security' keeping an eye on the locals)  just as an all-white walking tour went past en route to Pop Brixton, with most of them all clutching a plastic glass full of bubbly.

It felt like an introduction to a gentrification-in-action movie or something. In fact, I cant even work out what I felt apart from a but angry.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 20, 2016)

i was happy that the Albert didnt feel radically different to before when i went in on saturday....particularly nice staff actually. i was in a "good mood" tho, might not have even been in the right place.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2016)

T & P said:


> *I see no difference between the punters at Pop and the punters at almost every other pub and bar. *
> 
> Point being: the customers are Pop do not look any more entitled or more gentrifying than anyone else.
> 
> I am not talking about the venue. I am talking about judging people by their looks.



I see the difference.

I use the Beehive and used to use the Portuguese cafe Max on Brixton Station road. I do not see how you can say there is no difference.

Have u been in the Beehive recently?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2016)

T & P said:


> I see no difference between the punters at Pop and the punters at almost every other pub and bar.
> 
> Point being: the customers are Pop do not look any more entitled or more gentrifying than anyone else.
> 
> I am not talking about the venue. I am talking about judging people by their looks.




And a question. You have said that people should not be judged by there looks. Period.

One of the things that causes this is the gross inequality in this society. That is the real underlying issue.

Ive seen it myself last few days. Its Fashion Week. So I am going around picking up and delivering around Mayfair. I have to really watch myself around there. Mind my Ps and Qs. You cannot get into shops in Bond street without a good reason or looking "right". They have security on the doors for that purpose. Judging people by there looks is normal around Mayfair. Its not even that subtle. The difference between the wealthy and the other 99% is obvious by how they dress and there demeanour.

So in last few days I really had my nose rubbed in it that I am inferior.

So I want to know if you would agree that what is needed is a radical redistribution of wealth and power so that we are all equal.


----------



## T & P (Sep 20, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I see the difference.
> 
> I use the Beehive and used to use the Portuguese cafe Max on Brixton Station road. I do not see how you can say there is no difference.
> 
> Have u been in the Beehive recently?


Yes, there is a difference compared to the Beehive, and undoubtedly to most of the cafes. But not so clear compared to many of the other pubs and bars around.

I get the argument that the punters don't necessarily represent the average daytime wanderers around the market. But I don't see them standing out if you were to compare them, individually speaking that is, to many others to be found at many other venues in Brixton.

I think at this point I shall bow out of further discussions on the issue tbh.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2016)

T & P said:


> Yes, there is a difference compared to the Beehive, and undoubtedly to most of the cafes. But not so clear compared to many of the other pubs and bars around.
> 
> I get the argument that the punters don't necessarily represent the average daytime wanderers around the market. But I don't see them standing out if you were to compare them, individually speaking that is, to many others to be found at many other venues in Brixton.
> 
> I think at this point I shall bow out of further discussions on the issue tbh.



In LJ during the consultation on the LJ Masterplan people were asked what they wanted. The people ( from the estate) said they wanted a Weatherspoons , like the Beehive, in Brixton. As its affordable for them. Most of the people on the Loughborough Estate cannot afford the "venues" in Brixton.

It may be accurate to say that the punters who use Pop may also be seen at other venues in Brixton. For my neighbours on the Loughborough Estate none of these "venues" is for them. And its resented. They do not like Pop.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2016)

Seeing as I think it's going to be an ongoing story, I've moved the Splash chat here: Brixton 'Splash' 2017 street festival - news and discussion


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 21, 2016)

editor said:


> Interesting piece on Brixton, in a Fat Whites review, of all places. Some of it is out of date though...
> 
> 
> 
> More: The Quietus | Features | Three Songs No Flash | Capital Offences: Fat White Family Versus Zombie Urbanism



Zombie Urbanism is happening in Soho. Broadwick Street / Berwick st/ the once notorious Walkers Court all getting the Zombie Urbanism makeover.

And I am getting sick of seeing every shop becoming an eaterie of the type described in the article.

I was chatting to a van driver I know last week. He has worked in central London for years. He can see how London is changing.  Doesnt like what is happening to it now. Its becoming just for the rich in his view.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 21, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


>


That's actually made me feel quite sick...


----------



## CH1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Here's anther thing to make you sick.....

During the paper walk this morning noticed a cyclist had dismounted by the entry to the car cemetery @ 320b Coldharbour Lane.

Someone has dumped a bit of a glass-fronted sideboard cabinet there containing a dead snake.

I returned after Melvin Barg's programme about Zeno's Pradoxes - armed with a camera. The assorted dodgy characters there awaiting deliveries were very hostile - and the manager of the arches came out all defensive - he thought I was photographing his customers parking and putting their bonnets up so they don't get tickets.

I sympathised with his burden that someone has now dumped a dead snake on him - and he promised to get onto the council about it.
 I am amazed that living amid such squalor, Foxtons, Keatings etc are still valuing properties in my stretch at £1 - 1.5 million!


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 22, 2016)

there's a story behind that dead snake in a box, for sure. Who would go to the trouble of sourcing and keeping such an exotic beast and then dump it on the street? Makes me wonder what unhappy tale of death (not the snake's), imprisonment or abandonment lies behind it.

I say throw it underneath a bush and let nature (foxes) take its course...


----------



## alan_ (Sep 22, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> there's a story behind that dead snake in a box, for sure. Who would go to the trouble of sourcing and keeping such an exotic beast and then dump it on the street? Makes me wonder what unhappy tale of death (not the snake's), imprisonment or abandonment lies behind it.
> 
> I say throw it underneath a bush and let nature (foxes) take its course...


I say skin it and make a pair of boots


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 22, 2016)

Cheap shit tiny vivarium. Poor thing probably cooked to death and the owners just wanted shot and didn't care to dispose of the remains properly.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 22, 2016)

Noticed the huge ELECTRIC AVENUE letters on the corner on top of Boots building - it cheered me up this morning. I didn't notice when it went up. Does it light up?


----------



## se5 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hmm not very pleasant story from the Spar on Patmos Road near Myatts Fields - London Spar store takes action after employees called customer 'fag' over and over again


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 22, 2016)

Young people take to the streets of Brixton.... some young artists, writers, singers will be leading a walking tour of Brixton as part of Design Week tomorrow , Friday.Young residents' creative response to moments of change, resistance and rebellion. Meet by the tree in Windrush Sq, five past 6 Rebel CornersOvalhouse/Zac Monro Architects – Brixton Design Trail


----------



## CH1 (Sep 22, 2016)

se5 said:


> Hmm not very pleasant story from the Spar on Patmos Road near Myatts Fields - London Spar store takes action after employees called customer 'fag' over and over again


I'm sure that wouldn't have happened if Morissons still had it.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2016)

An artist has created these patterns on the junction of Atlantic Rd/Coldharbour Lane. 

He dashed out of the Dogstar and was *very* insistent that I understood the artwork before I commented on it online (which is good: I like a bit of passion about art). It has something to do with making the junction more visible after an of lady died there in April, although some may say that it's more likely to distract people crossing the road. 

It looks pretty enough though, and if he sticks to his promise to send me some background material, I'l give it a proper write up in Buzz. Shame he didn't send out a press release in advance though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 23, 2016)

Look both ways and at my art!!!


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 23, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 92886
> 
> An artist has created these patterns on the junction of Atlantic Rd/Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> ...



probably best not to give advance warning of what' some less open minded media bods might regard as criminal damage to avoid a probing interview with the local nicks resident Brian Sewell tho.......


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 23, 2016)

I really like it - but how legal is it to "interfere" with road safety markings?


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2016)

Brixton 2016: Security guards, evictions, boarded up shops and Food Court demolished


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 23, 2016)

look at that officious cunt with his bit of fucking paper...ill fitting trouser twat!!!

Disclaimer: no idea who he is...I'm just aimlessly ranting!!!


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> look at that officious cunt with his bit of fucking paper...ill fitting trouser twat!!!
> 
> Disclaimer: no idea who he is...I'm just aimlessly ranting!!!


He was one of the officials doing his best to look menacing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 23, 2016)

editor said:


> He was one of the officials doing his best to look menacing.



See. I could tell. Just with my eyes.

Imagine that....being able to tell, just by looking and that.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2016)

Come and join the party tonight, if so inclined!






Brixton Buzz free birthday party tonight at the Prince Albert, Fri 23rd Sept, 10pm-2am


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 23, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> look at that officious cunt with his bit of fucking paper...ill fitting trouser twat!!!
> 
> Disclaimer: no idea who he is...I'm just aimlessly ranting!!!


he definitely came to my door when i didn't keep up repayments on that DFS sofa.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 23, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> he definitely came to my door when i didn't keep up repayments on that DFS sofa.



He'll get a kick on the balls if knocks on my door.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2016)

Ruddy hell: San Marino have hiked a hefty 40p on all their coffees if you're sitting in. Mind you, they're still cheaper than most nu-places, and their flat white is excellent (£2 take away).


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 23, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 92886
> 
> An artist has created these patterns on the junction of Atlantic Rd/Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> ...



Looks good to me. 

Well impressed he managed to do it on that busy road.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 23, 2016)

editor said:


> An artist has created these patterns on the junction of Atlantic Rd/Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> He dashed out of the Dogstar and was *very* insistent that I understood the artwork before I commented on it online (which is good: I like a bit of passion about art). It has something to do with making the junction more visible after an of lady died there in April, although some may say that it's more likely to distract people crossing the road.
> 
> It looks pretty enough though, and if he sticks to his promise to send me some background material, I'l give it a proper write up in Buzz. Shame he didn't send out a press release in advance though.


I was sure it was some kind of advert.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 23, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> I was sure it was some kind of advert.



I know what you mean. Street artists often do commercial work as well. But in this case as its a pedestrian crossing I would have thought not. Did wonder if it was part of Design Week. 

That crossing was looking a bit worse for wear. So this imo is an improvement. Also its much more obvious to car drivers.

First time Ive seen this done. Good idea imo.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Ruddy hell: San Marino have hiked a hefty 40p on all their coffees if you're sitting in. Mind you, they're still cheaper than most nu-places, and their flat white is excellent (£2 take away).


Does "sitting in" include sitting in their sequestrated pavement area where they have appropriated a part of Rush Common with their log planters?
Are they paying more rates now they have done this? And where is the planning application?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 24, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> I was sure it was some kind of advert.



It is. All art is advertising.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 24, 2016)

Brixton Come Together on next weekend.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 24, 2016)

It looks like work has finally started on the old Ohema Ohene shop on Atlantic Road.  It appears some kind of conveyer belt counter thing is being constructed, which leads me to believe it may be a sushi joint....


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 24, 2016)

What was going on outside St Mathews church - sort of tent/banners thingy and people there this afternoon?


----------



## Rushy (Sep 24, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> What was going on outside St Mathews church - sort of tent/banners thingy and people there this afternoon?


Various talks as part of the design trail.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 25, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> I really like it - but how legal is it to "interfere" with road safety markings?



Good question. But it works anyway. Really improves that junction. I don't know why but it does seem to attract alot of dangerous driving around there.

As for road markings you should see the New Park Rd traffic calming scheme. It's a cross between a giant twister game and the magic roundabout, it's hilarious &  crrraaazy !


----------



## CH1 (Sep 25, 2016)

A vox pop from Brixton just went out on "Sunday Morning Live"

Unfortunately is was definitely not live - filming in front of the arches, which were still open and trading.

Subject was inter-generational tension. i.e. housing crisis, jobs crisis for those who don't already have housing, jobs.

@ 25m in http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07xsg7d

Looked like a few hipster types on there - but maybe I'm biased owing to the beards!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 25, 2016)

Ms T said:


> It looks like work has finally started on the old Ohema Ohene shop on Atlantic Road.  It appears some kind of conveyer belt counter thing is being constructed, which leads me to believe it may be a sushi joint....


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2016)

Club 414 is good again tonight. Open till 2am and free entry!


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2016)

Good to hear how a 414 bouncer collared a stinking mugger last night. The perp had grabbed handbags/phones off two women up the street but thanks to the quick thinking actions of the bouncer, the thieving fucker was swiftly stopped in his tracks and handed over to the cops.


----------



## wurlycurly (Sep 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Good to hear how a 414 bouncer collared a stinking mugger last night. The perp had grabbed handbags/phones off two women up the street but thanks to the quick thinking actions of the bouncer, the thieving fucker was swiftly stopped in his tracks and handed over to the cops.


Brixton was bonkers last night when I passed through at midnight. Scares the shit out of me sometimes and I'm 6ft and Scottish.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 26, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Brixton was bonkers last night when I passed through at midnight. Scares the shit out of me sometimes and I'm 6ft and Scottish.


Sounds like the reason you were quaking in yer boots, right there!


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 26, 2016)

Morleys has a wall of Christmas decorations.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Morleys has a wall of Christmas decorations.


When I become dictator of the world, this will become a crime against humanity. Christmas decorations should not be seen before December.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 26, 2016)

DJ Kerri Chandler had his bag ripped off from phonox and has put out an urgent appeal on social media......



> Guys! I need your help urgently. My music bag has been stolen tonight. A Samsonite bag, color black, canvas. Stolen tonight at Phonox, London @ 22.46 hrs.
> 
> In particular, all my Italian fans please be on the look out for an Italian woman; blond hair, 5"5 + a tattoo of an apple with the word "Apple" underneath, on her upper back. She was doing Facebook live around 22:20-22:35. If you were watching a live feed tonight from this Italian girl (she said she was Italian and a DJ) PLEASE CONTACT ME!! IT HAS ALL MY MUSIC AND PERSONAL BELONGINGS!! Please HELP and share this post. I will have photos soon from the police.
> If anyone knows this girl or seen her or friend(s) post here please. To add to this, they were very opportunistic they waited for everyone to leave the booth, I had my jacket blanketed over my bag so no one would touch it, with another smaller Bag on top of it. They tossed my other belongings on the floor, picked up the bag and exited the booth while I was playing, so I couldn't see them. Security have then told me they both got stopped by the door staff for trying to leave the venue with alcohol at which point the guy calmly leaves with my bag and she remains for a few seconds to down the drink (!) before running to catch up to him. This is all captured on camera according to the club's security. I have my friend who's a professional photographer and took hundreds of photos of everybody the booth last night. I WILL be going through each picture in detail and should I find a picture of the culprits I WILL post.
> ...



Security Check Required


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2016)

A sad sight indeed.











Brixton Ghost Town: Station Road Arches after the evictions – photo feature


----------



## Gniewosz (Sep 26, 2016)

Hesse said:


> It was the decision of Lambeth to serve the Section 20 stating they wished to install sound proofing to ceiling of flat below. I foolishly believed the council would incur all the costs but they want me to pay towards it and have come up with a ridiculous estimate from contractors Mears.


Give the leaseholder advisory services a call.  It is a free service and you can talk direct with a lawyer.

I am no expert, but I suspect you have a good case that the works are internal to the other property and hence you don't need to contribute.  If Lambeth are still being cheeky, maybe you can then request that they contribute  for the sound proofing that you put into your own flat.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 26, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> DJ Kerri Chandler had his bag ripped off from phonox and has put out an urgent appeal on social media......
> 
> 
> 
> Security Check Required


update on kerri's music bag which has now been returned



> ***IMPORTANT UPDATE***
> 
> Many thanks for all the concern shown on my recent post.
> I can now let you know that my bag was just returned to my hotel by a friend of the thieves. Their reasoning for taking the bag was that they were “drunk” ?!?!
> ...


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2016)

I've been asked to do a piece on Buzz promoting a petition against the closure of Dexter's playground on Railton Road. Has anyone any more info on this? I was told that the building there was soon to be 'Camelot'd'.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2016)

Chuka being as slippery and as careerist as ever on Newsnight right now.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 27, 2016)

editor said:


> Chuka being as slippery and as careerist as ever on Newsnight right now.



Why was he on Newsnight getting airtime? He is not in the shadow cabinet as he made it clear he would not serve under Corbyn, he gave up on the leadership race, he is just a backbencher. 

BBC should not be giving him airtime as though he is some important figure in the Labour party. He is not.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 27, 2016)

In Brixton this evening. The new Chicken place where the Phoenix the cafe used to be was rammed. Sorry not very good photo. Looked like somewhere from Clapham not Brixton. "Fancy Funkin Chicken"- clientelle was all white youngish and well heeled. As I am know around LJ more had not walked down CHL from Ritzy for a while. Depressing experience. Only good point was that Dirty Burgers looks like its struggling.  

To add good old Bookmongers is now stuck between two hip joints. Looks slightly incongruous now.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 27, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> <snip> BBC should not be giving him airtime as though he is some important figure in the Labour party. He is not.


But but but he's the British Obama - y'know?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Greebo said:


> But but but he's the British Obama - y'know?


I know he's not popular on these boards - but I like him because he went to Manchester University.

AND on a tangentially related point - there has been a certain amount of gossip here about him calling himself Harrison when "spinning the decks" and indulging in a playboy lifestyle in Ibiza. Well according to Wikipedia his middle name actually IS Harrison.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2016)

So how is the Brixton Pound pay what you like cafe going on Railton Road? Anyone here used it? Is the coffee good? Is it comfy? Welcoming for Wi-Fi?

It seems to offer much of what folk here are after - truly affordable prices and a strong community focus - but I have not heard anything said.

**

On another note, anyone else find that since the Dog star crossings were painted, every time they pull up at the lights on a bike they find themselves next to an old friend? So impressed! How do they do that?


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 27, 2016)

Rushy said:


> So how is the Brixton Pound pay what you like cafe going on Railton Road? Anyone here used it? Is the coffee good? Is it comfy? Welcoming for Wi-Fi?
> 
> It seems to offer much of what folk here are after - truly affordable prices and a strong community focus - but I have not heard anything said.
> 
> ...


cafe is very relaxing, coffee is in a cafetierre bit meh but at that price I'm not complaining, sofa in the window comfy, I like the ideas they have for the place going forward


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I know he's not popular on these boards - but I like him because he went to Manchester University.
> 
> AND on a tangentially related point - there has been a certain amount of gossip here about him calling himself Harrison when "spinning the decks" and indulging in a playboy lifestyle in Ibiza. Well according to Wikipedia his middle name actually IS Harrison.


How can you like someone who outdoes the Tories by proposing that squatting in commercial buildings be made illegal? Hes a posh, self-interested, career-first Tory. Awful man.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> cafe is very relaxing, coffee is in a cafetierre bit meh but at that price I'm not complaining, sofa in the window comfy, I like the ideas they have for the place going forward


Where are you?


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 27, 2016)

editor said:


> Where are you?


at the moment in Cornwall, normally on Coldharbour Lane area


----------



## CH1 (Sep 27, 2016)

editor said:


> How can you like someone who outdoes the Tories by proposing that squatting in commercial buildings be made illegal? Hes a posh, self-interested, career-first Tory. Awful man.


I would have thought that on that issue he should have been drawn into a discussion and corrected.

The fact is that slagging him off on Urban 75 doesn't really affect him and won't change his views. And calling him a Tory is more to do with internal Labour party politics than anything. Look at all the Labour Tories there are - most of Lambeth Council plus about 75% of the existing Labour MPs.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> at the moment in Cornwall, normally on Coldharbour Lane area


Ah sorry: I had the poster you were responding to on ignore so it looked like you were just making a random comment! I hope you're enjoying Cornwall.

And yes, I like the Brixton Pound cafe. I'll probably go a bit ore after the hefty hike in prices at San Marino, which I guess they had to implement  because of all the other nearby cafes being evicted.


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 27, 2016)

editor said:


> Ah sorry: I had the poster you were responding to on ignore so it looked like you were just making a random comment! I hope you're enjoying Cornwall.
> 
> And yes, I like the Brixton Pound cafe. I'll probably go a bit ore after the hefty hike in prices at San Marino, which I guess they had to implement  because of all,the other nearby cafes being evicted.


I like the idea of pay what you think although I don't know if they will be able to keep it that way but I wish them all the best and will definitely be found lurking in there when I'm back


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I would have thought that on that issue he should have been drawn into a discussion and corrected.
> 
> The fact is that slagging him off on Urban 75 doesn't really affect him and won't change his views. And calling him a Tory is more to do with internal Labour party politics than anything. Look ate all the Labour Tories there are - most of Lambeth Council plus about 75% of the existing Labour MPs.


Some MPs and councillors have the balls to stand up for the constituents, others will do whatever it takes to ensure there's a nice smooth passage to their career and wage packet. I believe Chuka to be in the latter camp.

Don't forget he's also the idiot that claimed that the people who put together Thatcher's death party in Windrush Square "do not speak for or represent the people of Brixton."  What the fuck would he know about that? The Streatham twat.



Celebrate Thatcher's death party, tonight, Windrush Square


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> I like the idea of pay what you think although I don't know if they will be able to keep it that way but I wish them all the best and will definitely be found lurking in there when I'm back


Why don't you think it will work? 
What did you pay? (You don't have to answer that!)

If coffee is simply ancillary to shop and the cost of the unit is a fixed one for Brixton Pound (by that I mean if they would have that cost even if they weren't selling coffee) then I guess they should be able to keep it very cheap.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

Piece about the street crossing art 






Brixton street crossing gets splash of Eley Kishimoto colour


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 27, 2016)

Looks like contractors are in Atlantic Road replacing the painted hoardings over the closed units with nasty plain plywood...... censorship


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> Looks like contractors are in Atlantic Road replacing the painted hoardings over the closed units with nasty plain plywood...... censorship


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 27, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Why don't you think it will work?
> What did you pay? (You don't have to answer that!)
> 
> If coffee is simply ancillary to shop and the cost of the unit is a fixed one for Brixton Pound (by that I mean if they would have that cost even if they weren't selling coffee) then I guess they should be able to keep it very cheap.


you have to rely on some people being over generous to counterbalance the underpayments, not so much on tea and coffee but on on the food and cakes, it's hard enough at the best of times to make sure you cover overheads, wages etc. it just seems to me that there is added uncertainty with this model, I wish them well and will be supporting them, (I paid £2 by the way, I have owned cafe's in the past and know most of the costs involved)


----------



## CH1 (Sep 27, 2016)

editor said:


> Some MPs and councillors have the balls to stand up for the constituents, others will do whatever it takes to ensure there's a nice smooth passage to their career and wage packet. I believe Chuka to be in the latter camp.
> 
> Don't forget he's also the idiot that claimed that the people who put together Thatcher's death party in Windrush Square "do not speak for or represent the people of Brixton."  What the fuck would he know about that? The Streatham twat.



He overstepped the mark in peaking for constituents about something he knew nothing about - meaning he was only about 6 months old when Thatcher came to power. Not much likelihood he would have remembered the pain and aggravation of the Thatcher years then.

In his favour I will admit to some personal guilt in that I find the idea of wishing someone dead, or indeed dancing on their grave a bit distasteful, notwithstanding that I did attend the "party" and found photos I took and posted particularly popular with Facebook friends in USA, Manchester and Zimbabwe.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> you have to rely on some people being over generous to counterbalance the underpayments, not so much on tea and coffee but on on the food and cakes, it's hard enough at the best of times to make sure you cover overheads, wages etc. it just seems to me that there is added uncertainty with this model, I wish them well and will be supporting them, (I paid £2 by the way, I have owned cafe's in the past and know most of the costs involved)


Sure. The advantage this cafe has is that they probably don't have building costs or need to make a profit. I'd imagine that it would even be worth it to the Brixton Pound profile if they were making a bit of a loss. All speculation, of course!


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2016)

If the point of the brixton pound is to encourage spending at local businesses then I wonder how local cafe owners feel about this place undercutting their prices.


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 27, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Sure. The advantage this cafe has is that they probably don't have building costs or need to make a profit. I'd imagine that it would even be worth it to the Brixton Pound profile if they were making a bit of a loss. All speculation, of course!


they have rent, and the various other overheads that go with the business, I'm guessing that they would at least want to break even or even cross fund their other projects


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 27, 2016)

teuchter said:


> If the point of the brixton pound is to encourage spending at local businesses then I wonder how local cafe owners feel about this place undercutting their prices.


judging by the way Brixton is going I doubt there are that many cafes looking to serve the same demographic


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> judging by the way Brixton is going I doubt there are that many cafes looking to serve the same demographic


We're losing affordable cafes all over the place. I wish the Brixton Pound cafe every success.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> they have rent, and the various other overheads that go with the business, I'm guessing that they would at least want to break even or even cross fund their other projects


The point I was trying to make earlier is that the Brixton Pound has to pay rent (and overheads) on that unit whether they sell coffee or not. The unit is a base and offices for the project which is, I think, self funding (perhaps some grants). They had a street front property before in the arches without a cafe. The coffee is an additional income stream without additional rent (or many additional overheads, such as rates). That would make it easier to keep the prices lower than normal, I'd expect.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> judging by the way Brixton is going I doubt there are that many cafes looking to serve the same demographic


Was it so different? Absolute guess but I've always thought the £B would be most popular amongst a quite young and perhaps trendy demographic. Its only cash machine is in Market Row, outside Franco Manca.


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 27, 2016)

Rushy said:


> The point I was trying to make earlier is that the Brixton Pound has to pay rent (and overheads) on that unit whether they sell coffee or not. The unit is a base and offices for the project which is, I think, self funding (perhaps some grants). They had a street front property before in the arches without a cafe. The coffee is an additional income stream without additional rent (or many additional overheads, such as rates). That would make it easier to keep the prices lower than normal, I'd expect.


I get your point but I'm guessing that the arches unit was a different model, they were taking over somewhere that had a very short time left on it. Now they have a building that is much larger and for much longer and again without knowing the financial arrangements I would have thought they would be paying much more and that the cafe is a very good way of keeping the cash flow, in a way not dissimilar to galleries where that cash is an important part of the turnover


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> I get your point but I'm guessing that the arches unit was a different model, they were taking over somewhere that had a very short time left on it. Now they have a building that is much larger and for much longer and again without knowing the financial arrangements I would have thought they would be paying much more and that the cafe is a very good way of keeping the cash flow, in a way not dissimilar to galleries where that cash is an important part of the turnover


You may well be right. I don't know.


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 27, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Was it so different? Absolute guess but I've always thought the £B would be most popular amongst a quite young and perhaps trendy demographic. Its only cash machine is in Market Row, outside Franco Manca.


I was thinking of the fact it doesn't have a coffee machine and the feel of the place is genuinely shabby, not created by a designer


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 27, 2016)

Rushy said:


> You may well be right. I don't know.


nor me, just supposition


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> I was thinking of the fact it doesn't have a coffee machine and the feel of the place is genuinely shabby, not created by a designer


Different style, certainly. Not convinced it would be altogether a different demographic, even if it has added appeal for the more budget conscious.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2016)

teuchter said:


> If the point of the brixton pound is to encourage spending at local businesses then I wonder how local cafe owners feel about this place undercutting their prices.


Interesting point.


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 27, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Different style, certainly. Not convinced it would be altogether a different demographic, even if it has added appeal for the more budget conscious.


as an old fart I have no idea what the kids are down with these days


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> I was thinking of the fact it doesn't have a coffee machine and the feel of the place is genuinely shabby, not created by a designer


Sorry to break it to you but a designer has certainly been involved, as with most aspects of the B£ operation.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2016)

Someone needs to go down and photograph the customers so that we can assess the demographic.


----------



## Casaubon (Sep 27, 2016)

I've got a spare ticket for the showing at 6 this evening at the Ritzy of the film about Carlton Mansions.

*For What we are about to Lose*
by Clapham Film Unit and Lambeth Archives
For What we are about to Lose 

PM if you're interested, I can email the ticket.
I'd like to tag Gramsci, but can't work out how to do it. 

My internet connection is acting up today, so I might not be able to reply immediately.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2016)

Casaubon said:


> I'd like to tag Gramsci, but can't work out how to do it.


Gramsci


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 27, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Sorry to break it to you but a designer has certainly been involved, as with most aspects of the B£ operation.


really? it looked to me that they had just taken over everything from the previous cafe, unless they have done work in there in the last two weeks


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> really? it looked to me that they had just taken over everything from the previous cafe, unless they have done work in there in the last two weeks


Barely anything has changed apart from the addition of some stripy graphics by the entrance and some large generic lettering. 

Inside there's the same counter, but with different recycled chairs/tables (I think) and a few used storage boxes bolted on to the wall. Can't imagine it took more than a few hours.












It's good to see the shop's beautiful original frontage after this:






A look inside the Art Nouveau cafe, Atlantic Road, Brixton

Brixton Pound opens up cafe and community space in Atlantic Road, Brixton


----------



## tompound (Sep 27, 2016)

Some interesting comments here!

It's hard to tell whether 'genuinely shabby' is a good thing or not...although I do take issue Ed that it took 'just a few hours' to set up! If only. Unfortunately a cafe (and a space such as this one which involves several additional areas) is not just about the table and chairs area, there's a lot more that needs doing/buying/repairing, not to mention setting up new processes (remember that we are not cafe operators so we're all learning this from scratch). 

Despite that I think, even to the harshest critic, that we're doing an ok job. We're told that we're welcoming and that the cafe is a nice place to hang out. We have also put on a number of free events and have allowed various community groups/activists to use the cafe/basement out of hours for free. 

Teuchter I'm not sure that we undermine the idea of the Brixton Pound currency by operating a cafe. Firstly there was a cafe here before and I think most people would like the idea of a place being used rather than boarded up. We also use the place very much as an opportunity to promote other businesses (and cafes) in Brixton, and often send off people with B£ notes and suggestions on where to go.

As an idea, why don't we host an U75 meet up so that you can all visit, check it out in person and ask us any questions? Feel free to suggest a date.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2016)

Are the bold line graphics also by Elley Kishimoto (Pop and Dog Star crossing)?


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2016)

tompound said:


> Some interesting comments here!
> 
> It's hard to tell whether 'genuinely shabby' is a good thing or not...although I do take issue Ed that it took 'just a few hours' to set up! If only. Unfortunately a cafe (and a space such as this one which involves several additional areas) is not just about the table and chairs area, there's a lot more that needs doing/buying/repairing, not to mention setting up new processes (remember that we are not cafe operators so we're all learning this from scratch).
> 
> ...


I didn't read teuchter 's comment as objecting to a cafe, per se, but to the undercutting of other nearby cafes by operating a pay what you can policy. Interesting theoretical question even if the effect is unlikely to be all that significant in its current incarnation (by which I mean, caffetiere coffee rather than machine, etc).

Out of interest, and if it's not top secret, do you know what the average price people are paying for your coffees?


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 27, 2016)

tompound said:


> Some interesting comments here!
> 
> It's hard to tell whether 'genuinely shabby' is a good thing or not...although I do take issue Ed that it took 'just a few hours' to set up! If only. Unfortunately a cafe (and a space such as this one which involves several additional areas) is not just about the table and chairs area, there's a lot more that needs doing/buying/repairing, not to mention setting up new processes (remember that we are not cafe operators so we're all learning this from scratch).
> 
> ...


good thing in my book, it was a pop at those places that spend tens of thousands of pounds making the place look like the builders have walked off site, I like what you've done, it feels genuinely welcoming


----------



## tompound (Sep 27, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I didn't read teuchter 's comment as objecting to a cafe, per se, but to the undercutting of other nearby cafes by operating a pay what you can policy. Interesting theoretical question even if the effect is unlikely to be all that significant in its current incarnation (by which I mean, caffetiere coffee rather than machine, etc).
> 
> Out of interest, do you know what the average price people are paying for your coffees?



I'd be amazed if we are attracting people because they think it is a potentially cheap place to eat/drink only. Some people have of course paid 10p for a tea for example, but I am certain that these customers have not shifted from somewhere else, but instead now have an option to visit a cafe rather than stay at home.

From my relatively new experience (and reading up on the concept - you can see other places that do it here), the idea of pay-what-you-feel is an attraction in itself. I guess that people like the idea of having a different type of transaction and if there's one thing, it's that we talk to every single customer and not in a Starbucks 'hey what's your name way' but actually get to know them. So I suppose people just like the fact that it's a meeting place as much as anything else. 

Anyway, I'd say the average coffee spend is around £1.50-£2, depends what people order (ie. americano is much easier to make than a cappuccino). We use filter at the moment (we do freshly grind the beans first though), but we're hoping to have a coffee machine soon.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Sep 27, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Someone needs to go down and photograph the customers so that we can assess the demographic.


You could do that and assess the shop front like with The Cambria.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm looking forward to the B£ coffee machine, I can't stand the filter stuff. I had a cup the other day and really didn't want to pay anything for it but I coughed up £1 to be supportive.

Tompound, if you want locally roasted beans perhaps you could buy them from Daniel at Burnt Toast? He doesn't share them with rival cafes but maybe you could talk him into it. His beans are the work of a genius.

I feel sad for Betty who used to run the Art Nouveau cafe. She's now an employee at Lime Brixton.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

tompound said:


> It's hard to tell whether 'genuinely shabby' is a good thing or not...although I do take issue Ed that it took 'just a few hours' to set up! If only. U


I was referring to the "design" element of the set up. I know you guys put loads of work into the place.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

tompound said:


> As an idea, why don't we host an U75 meet up so that you can all visit, check it out in person and ask us any questions? Feel free to suggest a date.


If only these internet critics bothered to visit the place themselves first before throwing around the negativity, eh?


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> I'm looking forward to the B£ coffee machine, I can't stand the filter stuff. I had a cup the other day and really didn't want to pay anything for it but I coughed up £1 to be supportive.
> 
> Tompound, if you want locally roasted beans perhaps you could buy them from Daniel at Burnt Toast? He doesn't share them with rival cafes but maybe you could talk him into it. His beans are the work of a genius.
> 
> I feel sad for Betty who used to run the Art Nouveau cafe. She's now an employee at Lime Brixton.


I was chatting to her just a few hours ago. I think she was mighty relieved to have a job and be able to play the bills to be honest. She's had a rough old ride recently so good luck to her.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2016)

tompound said:


> I'd be amazed if we are attracting people because they think it is a potentially cheap place to eat/drink only. Some people have of course paid 10p for a tea for example, but I am certain that these customers have not shifted from somewhere else, but instead now have an option to visit a cafe rather than stay at home.
> 
> From my relatively new experience (and reading up on the concept - you can see other places that do it here), the idea of pay-what-you-feel is an attraction in itself. I guess that people like the idea of having a different type of transaction and if there's one thing, it's that we talk to every single customer and not in a Starbucks 'hey what's your name way' but actually get to know them. So I suppose people just like the fact that it's a meeting place as much as anything else.
> 
> Anyway, I'd say the average coffee spend is around £1.50-£2, depends what people order (ie. americano is much easier to make than a cappuccino). We use filter at the moment (we do freshly grind the beans first though), but we're hoping to have a coffee machine soon.


I wasn't objecting to anything you do - just thinking out loud really. I was wondering how other business owners might feel about being undercut. If they think you're serving people who wouldn't come to them anyway then I doubt they care. On the other hand maybe if you are attracting the more affluent laptop types maybe they'd feel that's not fair. 

Of course one of the things Starbucks et al are accused of is putting other operations out of business by applying their economies of scale to their pricing. If I was a cafe owner in a tough market I'd probably resent business being taken away from me by businesses which don't have to deal with similar overheads, regardless of whether they are monster corporations or community-oriented organisations.

In any case, in my opinion it's largely futile focusing resentment on individual businesses, or having a go at the individuals running them or spending in them - it's the overall system everyone operates in that has to be adjusted in order for meaningful change. This comes back to the arches and whether low rents should be demanded only of landlords who happen to get caught in the spotlights, or enforced as a general rent-capping policy applied to certain areas. I also wonder how the owners of businesses who serve a similar market to some of the arch ones feel about the relative overheads they face - assuming their rents are indeed higher than the ones that have applied to the arches (one of the many facts that don't seem to be available).

I recognise that Brixton Pound is making an attempt to change the "overall system" in some way. I'm a B£ sceptic myself but am impressed with the success you've had in establishing the currency.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> really? it looked to me that they had just taken over everything from the previous cafe, unless they have done work in there in the last two weeks


I didn't realise the counter etc had been taken over from the previous fitout. Nonetheless, that fitout was "designed", with the same reclaimed-scaffold plank style that we see in most other trendy-ish cafes at the moment. And there will have been a design decision to keep it.


----------



## tompound (Sep 27, 2016)

Sorry but you're mistaken. The scaffhold plank stuff was here as well. The decision to keep it, along with the bar, was based on 'oh it's here and we really can't be bothered to go and get another one'.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2016)

tompound said:


> The decision was based on 'oh it's here and we really can't be bothered to go and get another one'.


Hahaha!  

I can't think why you'd want to get rid of it anyway. It does the job just fine.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 27, 2016)

I don't judge the B£ cafe in the context of the other cafes in Brixton. Assuming the coffee hits the spot, the big draw would be the other customers and the B£ team. The place seems set to be the hub for community volunteers and do-gooders - it's a great opportunity to bump into people who you might otherwise only see at meetings, demos etc.  Issues such as the fate of Brixton Splash will hopefully be untangled a smidgen. At least, that's what I hope will happen. I don't give a fig about the design, the atmosphere will be created by the people.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2016)

Oh dear. The old personal rivalries crack through to the surface, the point scoring begins and another potentially interesting conversation is muted. Lots of questions to ask but they'll wait for another time.

Incidentally tompound , I was tickled (could not think of an appropriate word) to hear you on The Briefing a few weeks back. I was sat next to a baby crying very loudly on a flight to Dusseldorf which you helped to distract me from! It was an interesting show.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 27, 2016)

Rushy said:


> The old personal rivalries crack through to the surface, the point scoring begins and another potentially interesting conversation is muted.
> 
> Incidentally... I was on a flight to Dusseldorf .



Who are you having a pop at?  Not that it matters. The main point of interest is your flight to Dusseldorf, thank you so much for mentioning it. You are clearly a fascinating, important person. Please tell us more about your superior lifestyle.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2016)

tompound said:


> Sorry but you're mistaken. The scaffhold plank stuff was here as well. The decision to keep it, along with the bar, was based on 'oh it's here and we really can't be bothered to go and get another one'.


Sure, I realise that - when I said "that fitout was designed" I was referring to the one you decided to keep.

My comments about a designer having been involved track back to organicpanda saying "the feel of the place is genuinely shabby, not created by a designer". My point is that the feel of the place has been created by a designer. It's created by the elements taken over from the previous fitout plus the things you've added yourself such as the graphics on the frontage. Not a criticism, just a statement of fact.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> He overstepped the mark in peaking for constituents about something he knew nothing about - meaning he was only about 6 months old when Thatcher came to power. Not much likelihood he would have remembered the pain and aggravation of the Thatcher years then.
> 
> In his favour I will admit to some personal guilt in that I find the idea of wishing someone dead, or indeed dancing on their grave a bit distasteful, notwithstanding that I did attend the "party" and found photos I took and posted particularly popular with Facebook friends in USA, Manchester and Zimbabwe.



He wasn't even "speaking for constituents", really. His constituency only goes as far as Water Lane, so arbitrarily gobbing off about what the people of Brixton might or might not think, was more of a job relevant to Hoey or Jowell.


----------



## tompound (Sep 27, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Sure, I realise that - when I said "that fitout was designed" I was referring to the one you decided to keep.
> 
> My comments about a designer having been involved track back to organicpanda saying "the feel of the place is genuinely shabby, not created by a designer". My point is that the feel of the place has been created by a designer. It's created by the elements taken over from the previous fitout plus the things you've added yourself such as the graphics on the frontage. Not a criticism, just a statement of fact.



Yes, and I'm telling you that it wasn't a 'design decision' to keep it. Just to clarify, I made that decision. I'm not a designer btw.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Who are you having a pop at?  Not that it matters. The main point of interest is your flight to Dusseldorf, thank you so much for mentioning it. You are clearly a fascinating, important person. Please tell us more about your superior lifestyle.


For a wedding. Coincidentally for someone who used to run a coffee shop in the market. You're right though. My being invited makes me feel unduly fascinating, important and superior. I really should not have gone. I feel ashamed for having been so weak. Thank fuck such elitist trips to Europe will be all but impossible soon. 

Go punch a wall, angry dude.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2016)

tompound said:


> Yes, and I'm telling you that it wasn't a 'design decision' to keep it. Just to clarify, I made that decision. I'm not a designer btw.


Then we disagree. Of course it's a design decision. A good one, by the sounds of it, because there was no reason to redo the main parts of the fitout. I'm not sure why I seem to have offended you. There's nothing wrong with good design


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 27, 2016)

Rushy said:


> For a wedding. Coincidentally for someone who used to run a coffee shop in the market. You're right though. My being invited makes me feel unduly fascinating, important and superior. I really should not have gone. I feel ashamed for having been so weak. Thank fuck such elitist trips to Europe will be all but impossible soon.
> 
> Go punch a wall, angry dude.


You actually thought I wanted to know more about your flight. Brilliant! Your narcissism is always so entertaining - you are Brixton's version of Donald Trump.

As you were, please resume your normal service. I shouldn't judge you, your disorder is a private matter between you and your psychologist.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> You actually thought I wanted to know more about your flight. Brilliant! Your narcissism is always so entertaining - you are Brixton's version of Donald Trump.
> 
> As you were, please resume your normal service. I shouldn't judge you, your disorder is a private matter between you and your psychologist.


Bless . Have another pint.


----------



## tompound (Sep 27, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Then we disagree. Of course it's a design decision. A good one, by the sounds of it, because there was no reason to redo the main parts of the fitout. I'm not sure why I seem to have offended you. There's nothing wrong with good design



You haven't offended me at all. I welcome and appreciate your interest and I hope you come in for a coffee soon. I can assure you however that when aiming to open within 4 days of receiving the keys, the main aim was to work with what was there. We also didn't want to be awkward for the previous owner and insist that she empty the property just so we can replace it with similar functioning stuff. 

There is nothing wrong with good design and your initial post indicated that yes, in many ways we take design very seriously (e.g. Brixton Pound notes).


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 27, 2016)

tompound said:


> Anyway, I'd say the average coffee spend is around £1.50-£2, depends what people order (ie. americano is much easier to make than a cappuccino). We use filter at the moment (we do freshly grind the beans first though), but we're hoping to have a coffee machine soon.


  I like filter coffee and a chat. I must pop in.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 28, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Oh dear. The old personal rivalries crack through to the surface, the point scoring begins and another potentially interesting conversation is muted. Lots of questions to ask but they'll wait for another time.
> 
> .



I have re read the posts previous to yours about the Brixton Pound cafe and don’t see any point scoring or personal rivalries going on.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 28, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Sure, I realise that - when I said "that fitout was designed" I was referring to the one you decided to keep.
> 
> My comments about a designer having been involved track back to organicpanda saying "the feel of the place is genuinely shabby, not created by a designer". My point is that the feel of the place has been created by a designer. It's created by the elements taken over from the previous fitout plus the things you've added yourself such as the graphics on the frontage. Not a criticism, just a statement of fact.



Depends on what u mean by designed. I don’t think an interior designer was hired to create the place in its previous existence. More it was put together ad hoc.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2016)

The folks behind Morton Vaence have released this song under the name of Black Angel Drifter. I think it's rather interesting., And good.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 28, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I have re read the posts previous to yours about the Brixton Pound cafe and don’t see any point scoring or personal rivalries going on.


Well thanks for that. I guess that settles it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 28, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I have re read the posts previous to yours about the Brixton Pound cafe and don’t see any point scoring or personal rivalries going on.



hmm...I think some spikes were beginning to rise...


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> hmm...I think some spikes were beginning to rise...


How about we concentrate on discussing Brixton matters rather than this supposed "point scoring" that is so subtle that most people don't even see it, or wisely choose to ignore it and give it no publicity. Because it's fucking tedious. 

What is interesting is the fate of Dexter's playground. Has anyone got any more info on this? There's a petition to save it, but I can't find anything else.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 28, 2016)

Twitter reporting shops being raided on Atlantic road. Anyone there/able to get down?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 28, 2016)

treefrog said:


> Twitter reporting shops being raided on Atlantic road. Anyone there/able to get down?



Is it the immigration police doing the Raid?


----------



## treefrog (Sep 28, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Is it the immigration police doing the Raid?


Twitter saying it's police/immigration. been trying to find more details...


----------



## treefrog (Sep 28, 2016)

@AntiRaids saying operation now over, at least one person from the butchers taken into custody, up to 40(!) police officers involved.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 28, 2016)

treefrog said:


> Twitter saying it's police/immigration. been trying to find more details...



They raid the shops on Atlantic road regularly.

They like to make a show of it. Show that the authorities are dealing with concerns about immigration.

I loath them. I couldn't give a toss if someone is working here "illegally".


----------



## CH1 (Sep 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> He wasn't even "speaking for constituents", really. His constituency only goes as far as Water Lane, so arbitrarily gobbing off about what the people of Brixton might or might not think, was more of a job relevant to Hoey or Jowell.


True Tulse Hill ward ends at Brixton Water Lane, but Brixton Hill ward is also in Streatham don't forget - and goes right down to Lambeth Town Hall (not that it's open of course!)


----------



## 3Zeros (Sep 28, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 92886
> It has something to do with making the junction more visible after an of lady died there in April, although some may say that it's more likely to distract people crossing the road.
> .



I like it but who wants to tell the artist it was an old man and it was the other crossing under the bridge?


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2016)

3Zeros said:


> I like it but who wants to tell the artist it was an old man and it was the other crossing under the bridge?


Indeed. I corrected it on Buzz.


----------



## 3Zeros (Sep 28, 2016)

I have just noticed there are markings on all four roads though. I had only seen the one outside the Dogstar.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 28, 2016)

editor said:


>



my apologies. looks like they only did the former portuguese butchers/grocery store, wonder why that one


----------



## Louisgwinn24 (Sep 28, 2016)

I went to Las Americas cafe/butchers today to collect my weekly ration of salsa which is excellent I reccomend I.I found its being refurbished they're going to have a bar and a salsa dancing space.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 28, 2016)

Sulaiman Lee, the charitable book displayer from upthread Brixton news, rumour and general chat - September 2016 is back on his pitch. Trading Standards are still after him. It seems there is to be a court case to decide whether he needs a trader's license. He is adamant that he doesn't. His business model is intriguingly similar to that of the pay-what-you-like B£ cafe.  People who want to take a book offer a donation. 

If you were clued up about modern book retailing and Amazon's history of savage discounting, you might look up a book on your smartphone, this one perhaps www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1850652899, note that the typical new price is £13.80, and offer a donation in the region of that amount. But if you weren't a terribly well-informed consumer, you might be guided by the £25 cover price and offer a larger donation. So there is scope here for someone to make a bigger profit margin than a high street bookshop. 

What we don't know is whether Sulaiman is driven by his charitable mission to take very modest donations from people of modest means, and make a loss on some transactions. Another unknown is that some of his display copies are very worn. Perhaps he gives them away. Yet more unknowns are the charitable status, the charity's accounts, salaries of staff...it could make for a complex case. Who pays Trading Standards' legal bills? If they come out of the borough's ever-shrinking budget, do residents have a say in whether it's in our interests to pursue the case?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 28, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Sulaiman Lee, the charitable book displayer from upthread Brixton news, rumour and general chat - September 2016 is back on his pitch. Trading Standards are still after him. It seems there is to be a court case to decide whether he needs a trader's license. He is adamant that he doesn't. His business model is intriguingly similar to that of the pay-what-you-like B£ cafe.  People who want to take a book offer a donation.
> 
> If you were clued up about modern book retailing and Amazon's history of savage discounting, you might look up a book on your smartphone, this one perhaps www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1850652899, note that the typical new price is £13.80, and offer a donation in the region of that amount. But if you weren't a terribly well-informed consumer, you might be guided by the £25 cover price and offer a larger donation. So there is scope here for someone to make a bigger profit margin than a high street bookshop.
> 
> What we don't know is whether Sulaiman is driven by his charitable mission to take very modest donations from people of modest means, and make a loss on some transactions. Another unknown is that some of his display copies are very worn. Perhaps he gives them away. Yet more unknowns are the charitable status, the charity's accounts, salaries of staff...it could make for a complex case. Who pays Trading Standards' legal bills? If they come out of the borough's ever-shrinking budget, do residents have a say in whether it's in our interests to pursue the case?


Interesting choice of book.

I hadn't realised that the Nation of Islam was an earlier precursor of the Mormons (sorry Church of Latter Day Saints)


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 28, 2016)

I only chose it because I noticed a nice shiny mint-condition copy on the table. I'm afraid I don't know the first thing about Nation of Islam except that they wear bow ties. 

I also had a look at this history of the Yoruba, first published in 1921 and reprinted recently www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1330702794 I bet there are lots of Yoruba people n Brixton who don't know that their history can be found outside Iceland!

There's something for everyone at Sulaiman's stall - not just books about religion.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 28, 2016)

I think I'd better have a browse. I was in Enugu back in 2007 and not then aware that the Igbos had an interesting style of local pyramid.
All I got offered was trips to shops or the airport, when a photo like this for my Facebook have would been more exciting
Just in case I ever go back I'd like to know how to check out the Igbo equivalent of Sutton Hoo.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2016)

Time Out's increasingly pointless awards are inviting people to vote for a whole load of long-closed bars and businesses: Time Out Love London Awards


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2016)

Free bus ride?


----------



## ringo (Sep 29, 2016)

Anyone know what time Earl 16 is on?


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 29, 2016)

Black Book distributor arrested in Brixton files complaint  (click for more)





*Anyone for early retirement?*​


----------



## CH1 (Sep 29, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> Black Book distributor arrested in Brixton files complaint  (click for more)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck to him on the complaint. Normally nothing ensues.

So far only one officer has faced any form of investigation on the Sean Rigg case - which to my mind is a much more important issue, involving as it does the death in custody of a mentally ill person entitled to the protection of the law.


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 30, 2016)

So here's a thing - Brixton may see a 128% increase in business rates. That should just about finish things off. (Which is good, obviously, because the choice of cocktail and smart burger outlets can only go up.)


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2016)

Some pics: In photos: Brixton Street Gallery and the People’s Posters, Brixton


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2016)

Ol Nick said:


> So here's a thing - Brixton may see a 128% increase in business rates. That should just about finish things off. (Which is good, obviously, because the choice of cocktail and smart burger outlets can only go up.)


Yep. That should wipe out most of the old school businesses to make way for more overpriced shit for gullible posh cunts. Cocktail with a toy soldier anyone?


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2016)

Time Out really needs to make an effort: Clangers galore in the Brixton listings for Time Out’s Love London Awards 2016


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 30, 2016)

Is that a Thing?

Actually don't tell me.

But in any case, it's a tourism thing. I'd suggest that the well-established local population of non-gullible posh cunts were basically happy with things as they were 5 or 10 years ago (not 15 - that was a bit rank), but if you let Brixton become a Destination then the real estate usage will necessarily reflect that c.f. less well-connected Camberwell, even East Dulwich, Herne Hill, Tulse Hill. They cater for their own local population; but they probably don't provide as many jobs or produce the same rates.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2016)

We're DJing upstairs at Market House tonight. Message me if you want to be on the free guest list 

Brixton tonight! Beyoncé to Britpop at Brixton Buzz’s Market House party – mail us for guest passes!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 30, 2016)

My cat has been hurt by children in Rushcroft Rd. Can anyone tell me which local school has plain dark blue jackets for boys aged about 13?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 30, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> My cat has been hurt by children in Rushcroft Rd.



Sorry to hear that. Hope your cat is ok.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> My cat has been hurt by children in Rushcroft Rd. Can anyone tell me which local school has plain dark blue jackets for boys aged about 13?


I'd get the cops involved.


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 30, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> My cat has been hurt by children in Rushcroft Rd. Can anyone tell me which local school has plain dark blue jackets for boys aged about 13?


There were large packs of kids out causing nuisance in Brixton this afternoon. Police were very busy. Policing teenagers. All a bit sad. 

I saw lots  of Lilian Baylis but most local secondary schools had a presence.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 30, 2016)

editor said:


> I'd get the cops involved.


I will. The boys were very distinctive - I'm certain their headteacher could identify them from a description. The cat has a cut across her face. She was hiding behind a wall and would have been out of reach if the boys had been trying to get her just with their hands. They must have used some sort of implement. She could easily have lost an eye.


----------



## T & P (Sep 30, 2016)

Little shits  I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 1, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> My cat has been hurt by children in Rushcroft Rd. Can anyone tell me which local school has plain dark blue jackets for boys aged about 13?


I would suggest these - but they have a very distinctive flash logo
Platanos College - School Uniform


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 1, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> My cat has been hurt by children in Rushcroft Rd. Can anyone tell me which local school has plain dark blue jackets for boys aged about 13?



*Please try and get the police in Brixton to assist you ...*




*... when they are not busy dealing with 'book sellers' five minutes away from you.*​


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2016)

He's not selling the books.....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2016)

They should bring back National Service....

...and hanging....

.....and the cane!!!!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 1, 2016)

If you are nostalgic for skoolkids vs authority with a tinge of Brexit try a recap on this

https://archive.org/details/zero_de_conduite


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2016)

Anyone been near Windrush Sq today? How's Brixton Come Together coming together?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Anyone been near Windrush Sq today? How's Brixton Come Together coming together?


According to the October thread nobody's been yet.

And according to Facebook there is an armchair poster from 5 hours ago anticipating something vibrant.
Now you've reminded us I'm off to Lidl via Windrush Sq/St Matthews Peace Garden.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 1, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Anyone been near Windrush Sq today? How's Brixton Come Together coming together?


No, too ill.  

Hope it went okay.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2016)

Thread closed. New one here. https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...r-and-general-chat-october-2016.347594/unread


----------

